# HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN 
WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!


----------



## Beanerking1

how much for a full chrome undy set for a 96 fleetwood.
rear end, upper & lowwer trailing arms, upper & lower a arms etc.etc.etc.
i will strap and extend everything i want first, just need everything chromed.


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by tatt2danny_@Jul 10 2007, 09:03 PM~8279853
> *how much for a full chrome undy set for a 96 fleetwood.
> rear end, upper & lowwer trailing arms, upper & lower a arms etc.etc.etc.
> i will strap and extend everything i want first, just need everything chromed.
> *


1300 FOR A FULL CHROME UNDY


----------



## Black 78 MC

:wave: :wave:


----------



## dubbrollin

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *



where in lancaster are ya??


----------



## C-LO9492

HEY JOHN WHAT UP VATO HAVENT SEEN U IN A WHILE!! HOW U BEEN HOMIE? HEY VATO HOW MUCH FOR A FULL CHROME UNDY FOR 86 CUTLASS AND WHAT PUMPS ARE YOU CARRYING? YOU COMIN OUT WITH ANYMORE HOPPER'S BECAUSE I SURE DO MISS THE EL CAMINO SINCE I HEARD THAT BEACH CITY FOOLS BOUGHT IT. HOLLA BACK HOMIE... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## toons

nice to see u back at the block big M homie


----------



## Beanerking1

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 09:17 PM~8279999
> *1300 FOR A FULL CHROME UNDY
> *


ok as soon as i get everything done i will hit you up homie. thanks :biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## HOP SHOP

welcome back homie


----------



## kustombuilder




----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV

WHAT UP BIG JOHN


----------



## MADMAX4

how much for a whole rear supension for a 84 caddy coupe all chrome


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

TELL EM WHO GOT THIS CAR WORKING THE FIRST TIME IT WAS OUT THATS RIGHT







HOW HIGH HYDROS


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ElKr0nic0

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jul 13 2007, 11:21 AM~8300387
> *TELL EM WHO GOT THIS CAR WORKING THE FIRST TIME IT WAS OUT THATS RIGHT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOW HIGH HYDROS
> *


nice, what u running?


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by ElKr0nic0_@Jul 13 2007, 04:34 PM~8303679
> *nice, what u running?
> *


TWO PUMPS TO THE NOSE NOW BEFORE IT WAS A SINGLE PUMP STICKING BUT IT WAS WORKING HELLA FAST 3 LICKS ON THE BUMPER YOU COULD SEE BIG JONH ON THE SWITCH ON PREVIOUS TRUUCHA VIDEOS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

SINGLE PUMPS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

DOUBLE PUMP


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 13 2007, 06:11 PM~8304512
> *DOUBLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I MEAN SINGLE PUMP


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

DOUBLE PUMP








SOME WORK WEVE DONE ON A REAR END


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

TTT


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 13 2007, 06:12 PM~8304515
> *I MEAN SINGLE PUMP
> *


lol its a single double pump lol


----------



## toons




----------



## Mr lowrider305

YOU GUYS BUILD SOME FUCKIN NICE HOPPERS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

going to post pics of the worlds only 2 door luxury sport wagon coming out soon


----------



## ryderz

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 15 2007, 10:22 PM~8316316
> *going to post pics of the worlds only 2 door luxury sport wagon coming out soon
> *


----------



## MARINATE

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 15 2007, 11:22 PM~8316316
> *going to post pics of the worlds only 2 door luxury sport wagon coming out soon
> *



IT AIN'T A 2 DOOR, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## ryderz

:wave:


----------



## 4_PLAY!

WHAT'S UP BIG JOHN 
:wave: CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU BRING OUT


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 13 2007, 07:25 PM~8304870
> *TTT
> *


whats up big homie welcome back


----------



## single_pump

i remember when john had that white linc on the shaw, that shit was hella hot....


----------



## west west

how much for a setup installed something to lay & play 85 regal


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 08:16 AM~8317829
> *IT AIN'T A 2 DOOR, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD U WILL SEE PIC OF THE 2 DOOR REAL SOON


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jul 16 2007, 03:37 PM~8321062
> *WHAT'S UP BIG JOHN
> :wave:  CAN'T WAIT TO SEE WHAT YOU BRING OUT
> *


WHAT UP J DOG IT WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

HERE IT IS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

EDWINS TOWNCAR BEFORE
















AND SOME MORE WEVE DONE


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0  


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 20 2007, 10:58 AM~8353819
> *EDWINS TOWNCAR BEFORE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND SOME MORE WEVE DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

HERES THE HOMIE CHILL GIVING FRANK A RIDE ON THE TITIRI BUS :biggrin: 








AND DAREL TRYING TO GET SOME TIPS ON HOW TO BUILT A SINGLE PUMP


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 20 2007, 11:01 AM~8353843
> *HERES THE HOMIE CHILL GIVING FRANK A RIDE ON THE TITIRI BUS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND DAREL TRYING TO GET SOME TIPS ON HOW TO BUILT A SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


hey is that cipping d being nosy :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 12:03 PM~8353853
> *hey is that cipping d being nosy :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


AHUUUUMM TRYING TO GET TIPS ON HOW TO BUILT A REAL BANGER


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 20 2007, 11:04 AM~8353862
> *AHUUUUMM  TRYING TO GET TIPS ON HOW TO BUILT A REAL BANGER
> *


one that dont get stuck :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :buttkick:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Jul 20 2007, 12:06 PM~8353888
> *one that dont get stuck :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :buttkick:  :buttkick:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JOEMAN

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 20 2007, 11:01 AM~8353843
> *HERES THE HOMIE CHILL GIVING FRANK A RIDE ON THE TITIRI BUS :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AND DAREL TRYING TO GET SOME TIPS ON HOW TO BUILT A SINGLE PUMP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: iI WAS TRYING 2 BUY SOME WEIGHT 4 MY SINGLE AND BIG JOHN GAVE ME SOME 4 FREE BECAUSE HE HAD SO MUCH THANKS BIG JOHN :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ryderz

:0 :0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 20 2007, 06:03 PM~8355890
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: iI WAS TRYING 2 BUY SOME WEIGHT 4 MY SINGLE AND BIG JOHN GAVE ME SOME 4 FREE BECAUSE HE HAD SO MUCH THANKS BIG JOHN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 20 2007, 06:03 PM~8355890
> *:nono:  :nono:  :nono: iI WAS TRYING 2 BUY SOME WEIGHT 4 MY SINGLE AND BIG JOHN GAVE ME SOME 4 FREE BECAUSE HE HAD SO MUCH THANKS BIG JOHN :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


come on chipper u know your the king of weight


----------



## $$bigjoker$$

haha nice 











the idea from rear reinforce will looks real good on my homies monte carlo " The Chronic"


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

I need a powered coated fully undercarriged it with the front chrome how much


----------



## Mr lowrider305

damn fuckin bad ass work


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 21 2007, 05:37 AM~8358224
> *I need a powered coated fully undercarriged it with the front chrome how much
> *


you want a fully warp frame and it powder coated and just the front chrome


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M

> _Originally posted by CHENTEX3_@Jul 22 2007, 10:51 AM~8363415
> *:biggrin:
> *


ya thats right hommie i want like that and i want a killer 3wheel motion


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Str8BoucinT&M_@Jul 22 2007, 09:54 AM~8363433
> *ya thats right hommie i want like that and i want a killer 3wheel motion
> *


ill give you a goodass price call me 8185819221


----------



## SIK_9D1

Welcome back big dog. Do you have access to a 77-79 Cadillac coupe deville frame if so how much for the bare frame?
Thanks 
Tony


----------



## FORGIVEN

WASSSUUPPP JOHN YOU READY?


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 22 2007, 09:52 PM~8367823
> *ill give you a goodass price call me 8185819221
> *


WHATS UP JOHN


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

CAN I GET A SPONSOR ON A FRAME SO I CAN BUILT MY NEXT CAR I GOT A NICE SHELL FOR REGAL :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## FORGIVEN

CHECK OUT HOS'S TITIRI DANCE


----------



## JOEMAN

RIGHT ON HOS


----------



## Mr lowrider305

TTT


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 21 2007, 12:27 AM~8358018
> *come on chipper u know your the king of weight
> *


IM NO CHIPPER THATS YOU ? AND PULL SOMETHING OUT :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 26 2007, 04:47 PM~8399495
> *IM NO CHIPPER THATS YOU ? AND PULL SOMETHING OUT  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


your the king right the of chippers :biggrin:


----------



## SupremeAir

Glad to see you back at it John


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 PM~8411317
> *your the king right the of chippers  :biggrin:
> *


I DONT NO SPANGLISH :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 23 2007, 05:45 PM~8374245
> *WASSSUUPPP JOHN YOU READY?
> *


YOU NO HE IS NOT READY HE DONT WANT 2 SEE ME :0


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by FORGIVEN_@Jul 24 2007, 11:43 AM~8379798
> *CHECK OUT HOS'S  TITIRI DANCE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


its hoss and his jewish dance :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 28 2007, 11:12 AM~8413650
> *I DONT NO SPANGLISH  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


you dont know hopping either


----------



## FORGIVEN

WAS UP JOHN? YOU B READY CAUSE I AM,NEW MAKE OVER BABY


----------



## FORGIVEN

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 29 2007, 12:46 AM~8417357
> *you dont know hopping either
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: WAS UP D


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

I NEED MORE WEIGHT I MENT TO SAY I GOT MORE WORK FOR YOOU :roflmao:


----------



## koolaid365

KOOLAID HAS VENTED CAP CHROME MOTORS COMPETITION 1-323-864-5050


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 27 2007, 10:24 PM~8411317
> *your the king right the of chippers  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## E

:thumbsup:


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Jul 28 2007, 11:12 AM~8413650
> *I DONT NO SPANGLISH  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


HERE IS SOME SPANGLISH, SHUT THE FUCK UP ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS! :0


----------



## 87cuttlashopper

JUST KIDDING DARREL, YOUR LIKE THE ITCHY AND SCRATCHY SHOW ON THE SIMPSONS, A SIDE SHOW.


----------



## KING OF AZ!!!

what up BIG JOHN


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0


> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 30 2007, 07:14 PM~8431479
> *JUST KIDDING DARREL, YOUR LIKE THE ITCHY AND SCRATCHY SHOW ON THE SIMPSONS, A SIDE SHOW.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by KING OF AZ!!!_@Jul 30 2007, 10:57 PM~8433549
> *what up BIG JOHN
> *


what up big dog


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 30 2007, 08:11 PM~8431444
> *HERE IS SOME SPANGLISH, SHUT THE FUCK UP ON THE TRUUCHA VIDEOS!  :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by E_@Jul 30 2007, 07:34 PM~8431022
> *:thumbsup:
> *


what up E iam ready when your ready lets get that car out there in chi town doing the dam thing


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## E

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 1 2007, 02:21 AM~8443779
> *what up E iam ready when your ready lets get that car out there in chi town doing the dam thing
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BIG NICK

:thumbsup:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:21 AM~8443779
> *what up E iam ready when your ready lets get that car out there in chi town doing the dam thing
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

what up 2 all the homies from the big "M"


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 2 2007, 12:37 AM~8453298
> *what up 2 all the homies from the big "M"
> *


ARE MY ARMS DONE YET LIL BIG NICCA? HURRY UP


----------



## Mr lowrider305

WHAT UP BIG JOHN


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> ARE MY ARMS DONE YET LIL BIG NICCA? HURRY UP
> [/b]


na iam big nicca dont get fuck up


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 7 2007, 09:17 AM~8493081
> *na iam big nicca dont get fuck up
> *


his arms :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## showandgo

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 1 2007, 01:21 AM~8443779
> *what up E iam ready when your ready lets get that car out there in chi town doing the dam thing
> *


damn E busting someone elses balls about getting a car done


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 7 2007, 11:43 AM~8493819
> *his arms :0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :rofl:  :rofl:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i forgot you were there HAPPY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

Here you are Homie


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

heres the other one


----------



## CALiLLAC

big john whud up homie give me a call i need another frame!!!!!!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN+Aug 8 2007, 12:27 AM~8499618-->
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here you are Homie
> [/b]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 8 2007, 12:29 AM~8499639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres the other one
> *


 :yes: :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave:


----------



## FORGIVEN

imma waiting??????????????????


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 87CuTT_@Aug 8 2007, 01:41 AM~8501241
> *big john whud up homie give me a call i need another frame!!!!!!
> *


sup up big dog im ready to do let me know hit me up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 8 2007, 08:04 AM~8502226
> *:wave:
> *


sup dog i got those arms 4 u :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 8 2007, 07:43 AM~8502076
> *:wave:
> *


what up j dog


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

let me know when there ready!!!  :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 9 2007, 11:10 PM~8518670
> *sup dog i got those arms 4 u :biggrin:
> *


post up some more pics foo!


----------



## USO-ORLANDO




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 10 2007, 10:31 AM~8521469
> *post up some more pics foo!
> *


going 2 post up pic of the 2 door wagon2 morrow :0 :0 :0


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 10 2007, 11:20 PM~8526604
> *going 2 post up pic of the 2 door wagon2 morrow :0  :0  :0
> *


WHATS THE PROCESS? IS IT ALMOST READY FOR THE WINDOWS


----------



## Big Rich




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 10 2007, 11:20 PM~8526604
> *going 2 post up pic of the 2 door wagon2 morrow :0  :0  :0
> *


 :dunno: :dunno: hurry up i wanna seethe progress,dont make me drive over there and spy! lol :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 11 2007, 03:23 PM~8530072
> *WHATS THE PROCESS? IS IT ALMOST READY FOR THE WINDOWS
> *


this week tuesday :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Aug 12 2007, 10:05 AM~8534434
> *:dunno:  :dunno: hurry up i wanna seethe progress,dont make me drive over there and spy! lol :biggrin:
> *


iam going post them right now :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## E

looking good


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

Fed x??


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 12 2007, 05:53 PM~8536791
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by Ryderz Hydraulics_@Aug 12 2007, 10:13 PM~8537478
> *:thumbsup:
> *


USE??


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

looking really good hit me up on the chirp when you want me to come by then i will also bring that regal frame by too :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 13 2007, 08:19 AM~8541059
> *looking really good hit me up on the chirp when you want me to come by then i will also bring that regal frame by too :thumbsup:
> *


this week 4 sure :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *



hey john, its Nacho... can you beat your own price? :biggrin: welcome back to the net...


----------



## 4 H8RZ 2 NV

LOOKS BAD ASS KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Aug 13 2007, 02:14 PM~8543712
> *hey john, its Nacho... can you beat your own price?  :biggrin: welcome back to the net...
> *


nacho, what up dog, call me 818-581-9221


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 13 2007, 10:44 PM~8548036
> *nacho, what up dog, call me 818-581-9221
> *


----------



## CALiLLAC

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 12 2007, 05:57 PM~8536826
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 
DAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMM LIKE THAT!!!!!!


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Aug 14 2007, 01:50 PM~8552467
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## leomajestics

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:43 PM~8565346
> *:wave:
> *


whats up paisa wagon looks beautifull keep up the good work


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER

lookin good homes


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 15 2007, 09:43 PM~8565346
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

how much for some a-arms just like the ones on the wagon chrome and everything except for the flames on them for a cutlass. pm me a price
clean work by the way. :thumbsup:


----------



## BIG SKIP

How much to lift a 82 2dr caddy fleetwood?Lay and play set up.P.M. me . :biggrin:


----------



## BIG SKIP

How much to lift a 82 2dr caddy fleetwood?Lay and play set up.P.M. me . :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by leomajestics_@Aug 15 2007, 09:47 PM~8565377
> *whats up paisa wagon looks beautifull keep up the good work
> *


sup leo whats going on on that side of town :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by DJCADDY_@Aug 16 2007, 01:32 AM~8566470
> *How much to lift a 82 2dr caddy fleetwood?Lay and play set up.P.M. me . :biggrin:
> *


call me 8185819221


----------



## SHORTDOG 62

The wagon looks good man.


----------



## E

what up big john, be seeing you real soon big homie


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by E_@Aug 19 2007, 09:33 AM~8588043
> *what up big john, be seeing you real soon big homie
> *


sounds good homeboy


----------



## malibuhopper

:wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

I GOT YOUR CUSTOM MADE WINDOWS ALREADY ILL BE THERE WEDNESDAY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 20 2007, 09:59 AM~8595833
> *I GOT YOUR CUSTOM MADE WINDOWS ALREADY ILL BE THERE WEDNESDAY
> *


yey yeyyyyyyy :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up Big Dog when you coming bye to see the New Toy? Let Me Know when you need da hook up on your Audio!
Peace
Tony


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 23 2007, 10:40 PM~8630171
> *What up Big Dog when you coming bye to see the New Toy? Let Me Know when you need da hook up on your Audio!
> Peace
> Tony
> *


im gonna need the beat for the wagon installed


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 23 2007, 11:40 PM~8630171
> *What up Big Dog when you coming bye to see the New Toy? Let Me Know when you need da hook up on your Audio!
> Peace
> Tony
> *


im gonna need beat for the wagon installed


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 24 2007, 12:29 AM~8630331
> *im gonna need beat for the wagon installed
> *


Im just a phone call away! :thumbsup: I would love to work on that wagon.


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Aug 24 2007, 12:27 AM~8630331
> *im gonna need the beat for the wagon installed
> *


uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Aug 24 2007, 12:24 PM~8632967
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOME OLD SCHOOL SHIT!!!! :thumbsup:
> *


thats how "FUCK ALL U BITCH ASS HATERS"


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

THE HOW HIGH WAY








the other way :dunno: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIK_9D1

The Show is Sept 22 @ the Ventura County Fair Grounds. Are you gonna be able to make it that date?


----------



## babyshack

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 25 2007, 12:41 AM~8637102
> *thats how "FUCK ALL U BITCH ASS HATERS"
> *


YOU GOTS TO SHOW THESE FOOLS WHO IS THE SINGLE PUMP G BODY KING THAT WAGON IS ONE OF A KIND THE LITTLE HOMIE SAID HES GOT THE PERFECT TOUCH FOR THEM WINDOWS HE GONA MAKE IT LOOK TIGHT AS FUCK AND THE THE HATERS ARE GOING TO TRY TO DUPLCATE IT


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 25 2007, 10:01 AM~8638410
> *The Show is Sept 22 @ the Ventura County Fair Grounds. Are you gonna be able to make it that date?
> *


ya ill be there :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by babyshack_@Aug 25 2007, 10:29 AM~8638555
> *YOU GOTS TO SHOW THESE FOOLS WHO IS THE SINGLE PUMP G BODY KING THAT WAGON IS ONE OF A KIND THE LITTLE HOMIE SAID HES GOT THE PERFECT TOUCH FOR THEM WINDOWS HE GONA MAKE IT LOOK TIGHT AS FUCK AND THE THE HATERS ARE GOING TO TRY TO DUPLCATE IT
> *


ya there going to look sick :biggrin:


----------



## mushroom

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 24 2007, 11:41 PM~8637102
> *thats how "FUCK ALL U BITCH ASS HATERS"
> *


how do u get a car down when its that high


----------



## SIK_9D1

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 26 2007, 12:40 AM~8642655
> *ya ill be there :biggrin:
> *


:thumbsup: And so will i. :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:wave:


----------



## CE 707

sup bro hows everything going for you


----------



## 66SS818

whut up big john, i need my rear end chromed and some other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 27 2007, 12:39 AM~8648493
> *sup bro hows everything going for you
> *


ALL GOOD HOW ABOUT U


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 27 2007, 08:48 AM~8649576
> *whut up big john, i need my rear end chromed and some other stuff :biggrin:
> *


HIT ME UP I'LL TAKE CARE OF IT 8185819221


----------



## CE 707

> ALL GOOD HOW ABOUT U
> [/quote
> same here just broke right now :biggrin:


----------



## purolows

this mother fucker is doing it big. BIG PROPS TO BIG JOHN. nice work on ur rides


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by purolows_@Aug 28 2007, 01:18 PM~8661491
> *this mother fucker is doing it big. BIG PROPS TO BIG JOHN. nice work on ur rides
> *


thanks big dog :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Aug 28 2007, 02:04 PM~8661878
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


sup happy


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:machinegun: :machinegun: laying all single pumps down


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:19 PM~8675331
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: laying all single pumps down
> *


progress pics?


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 29 2007, 10:19 PM~8675331
> *:machinegun:  :machinegun: laying all single pumps down
> *


I KNOE YOUVE WAITED ALL WEEK LONG FOR ME BUT LET ME SEE WHATS UP FOR FRIDAY NIGHT MAYBE WE CAN FINISH ALL THE WINDOWS AND MOULDING BY THIS WEEKEND I KNOW YOU GOT AN ITCH FOR THAT SWITCH


----------



## 66SS818

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## SIK_9D1

uffin: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Aug 30 2007, 09:16 AM~8677360
> *I KNOE YOUVE WAITED ALL WEEK LONG FOR ME BUT LET ME SEE WHATS UP FOR FRIDAY NIGHT MAYBE WE CAN FINISH ALL THE WINDOWS AND MOULDING BY THIS WEEKEND I KNOW YOU GOT AN ITCH FOR THAT SWITCH
> *


you know i got a BIG ITCH 4 THE SWITCH :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 66SS818_@Aug 30 2007, 04:22 PM~8680891
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Aug 30 2007, 10:52 PM~8683671
> *uffin:  :wave:
> *


SUP DOG


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

here u go will :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

sup bro I might be going out that way with my girl and my kids for my cuzin wedding I'll call you to let you know for sure but I was hoping to meet up with you out there


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Aug 31 2007, 11:14 PM~8690670
> *sup bro I might be going out that way with my girl and my kids  for my cuzin wedding I'll call you to let you know for sure but I was hoping to meet up with you out there
> *


IF U DO JUST CALL ME


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

SUP 2 ALL THE HOMIES


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 31 2007, 10:40 PM~8690532
> *SUP DOG
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

im almost ready big dog!!!! ill hit u up!!   :0 :0 :0 :uh: :uh:


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Sep 1 2007, 01:58 AM~8690603
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here u go will :biggrin:
> *


All I see is redX


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Sep 4 2007, 12:40 PM~8712769
> *im almost ready big dog!!!! ill hit u up!!     :0  :0  :0  :uh:  :uh:
> *


LET ME KNOW DOG WE'LL GET HER DONE :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by USO-ORLANDO_@Sep 5 2007, 02:38 PM~8722723
> *All I see is redX
> *


THERE ON TRY AND REFRESH YOUR PAGE


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN




----------



## USO-ORLANDO




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## panchov

how much you charge for a rear end set up like that. Just the upper and lower trailing arms and the square tubbing. shipped to albuquerque nm for a 87 cutlass


----------



## SIK_9D1

Hey John Holler at me tommarow when you get a chance.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHATS UP IS THE WAGON BACK DID IT COME OUT SICK OR WHAT


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by panchov_@Sep 9 2007, 10:16 PM~8755078
> *how much you charge for a rear end set up like that. Just the upper and lower trailing arms and the square tubbing. shipped to albuquerque nm for a 87 cutlass
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


EVERYTHING $500 ALL POLY BUSHINGS IN THE ARMS


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Sep 11 2007, 08:23 AM~8765167
> *WHATS UP IS THE WAGON BACK DID IT COME OUT SICK OR WHAT
> *


OH YA SHES LOOKING SICK


----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Sep 13 2007, 11:49 PM~8788176
> *OH YA SHES LOOKING SICK
> *


sup foo, what it do?


----------



## 66SS818

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Sep 13 2007, 11:49 PM~8788176
> *OH YA SHES LOOKING SICK
> *


MORE PIC'S FOOL :biggrin:


----------



## purolows

hey big john, its Javier from florida. thanks for the help with the pink regal. doing 100% better. :thumbsup:


----------



## biglewy805

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Sep 14 2007, 12:47 AM~8788171
> *EVERYTHING $500 ALL POLY BUSHINGS IN THE ARMS
> *


  DAMM HOMIE GET AT ME .. 4 THE SAME REAR END SET UP. QUICK QUESTION WHATS THE LOCK UP RANGE 4 THIS REAR END??? I LIVE IN FUCKEN ARKANASS. .... FROM CALI BUT FUCK IT IM HERE NOW.LOL...!! GET AT ME HOMIE!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:   AND PRICE?


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by biglewy805_@Sep 14 2007, 09:02 PM~8794392
> * DAMM HOMIE  GET AT ME .. 4 THE SAME REAR END  SET UP.  QUICK  QUESTION  WHATS THE LOCK UP RANGE  4  THIS REAR END??? I LIVE IN  FUCKEN ARKANASS. .... FROM CALI  BUT  FUCK IT IM HERE NOW.LOL...!! GET AT  ME HOMIE!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:     AND PRICE?
> *


call me 8185819221


----------



## single_pump

just got off the phone with big john, im about to get some work down the caddy for sure.


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Sep 19 2007, 07:42 AM~8823031
> *call me 8185819221
> *


what size metal did you use on your el camino to wrap the frame. im gonna get mine done in 3/16s but i dont know if that will be enough for a single pump car.


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Sep 19 2007, 10:53 PM~8829781
> *what size metal did you use on your el camino to wrap the frame. im gonna get mine done in 3/16s but i dont know if that will be enough for a single pump car.
> *


ya that will be good i use 3/16 to wrap frames


----------



## crenshaw magraw

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Aug 13 2007, 12:50 AM~8536770
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: 

fresh
add a euro cip and call it a luxa mad.

reminds me of a nomad.

thats gangsta.

keep us posted on that sick ride.


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

WHATS UP BIG DADDY :tongue:


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Sep 21 2007, 11:04 PM~8845249
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHATS UP BIG DADDY :tongue:
> *


MY GIRLS :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1

Big ups to Big John for answering all the stupid questions i had. :thumbsup: Im still learning! Almost there Big Dog.


----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: SUP HOMIE


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Sep 23 2007, 01:02 AM~8851120
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy: SUP HOMIE
> *


sup big dog :biggrin:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

sup to all the HOMIES


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHATS UP WITH THE RED HANDED PICS OF CHIPPIN D


----------



## purolows




----------



## purolows

this is the regal i was talking to u about


----------



## bighpray

I WOULD LIKE THANK ALL OF ARE BIG M MEMBER`S OUT THER TO NIGHT THAT SUPPORT TEAM HOW HIGH THANK YOU ALL :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CE 707

thanks bro I did what you told me and worked I will call you soon


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Oct 1 2007, 07:59 PM~8911340
> *thanks bro I did what you told me and worked I will call you soon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 3 2007, 02:40 AM~8921975
> *LOOKS GOOD
> *


thanks bro not to bad for a daily car


----------



## harborarea310

:0


> _Originally posted by 87cuttlashopper_@Jul 30 2007, 07:14 PM~8431479
> *JUST KIDDING DARREL, YOUR LIKE THE ITCHY AND SCRATCHY SHOW ON THE SIMPSONS, A SIDE SHOW.
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

THE FINISHED MASTER PIECE!!!!!!!


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN




----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN




----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS




----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

ANOTHER REAR END DONE BY HOW HIGH


----------



## MRS. BIG JOHN

DEATH WAGON :burn: :burn:


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## toons

b john u killing em :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by toons_@Oct 10 2007, 08:46 PM~8973471
> *b john u killing em :biggrin:
> *


THANKS BIG DOG


----------



## BOULEVARD-EPT

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:19 PM~8966523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FINISHED MASTER PIECE!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BAGO

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## o g switchman

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 10 2007, 02:19 AM~8966523
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THE FINISHED MASTER PIECE!!!!!!!
> *


 L S WAGON..... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bundy805

looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Stop Auto Shop

THATS SHIT IS AMMACULATE "IM GONNA JUST TUCK MINE IN " YOUR SHITTIN ON EM WITH THAT 1


----------



## SIK_9D1

What up Dog! :wave: Thanks for the directions Last night. That was one long as trip back from Vegas.


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Oct 11 2007, 07:35 PM~8981428
> *What up Dog!  :wave: Thanks for the directions Last night. That was one long as trip back from Vegas.
> *


dont trip dog any time


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 1Stop Auto Shop_@Oct 11 2007, 07:33 PM~8981396
> *THATS SHIT IS AMMACULATE "IM GONNA JUST TUCK MINE IN " YOUR SHITTIN ON EM WITH THAT 1
> *


thanks dog


----------



## Big Rob M

What up big john


----------



## el snowman

hey big john how much are ur piston pumps?and how much psi do they hold get at me good job on da wagon tight as hell


----------



## StatikImage

WHAT UP JOHN ITS VICTOR OUT IN VICTORVILLE JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WHATS UP , TALK TO YOU SOON


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by velitetransport_@Oct 14 2007, 11:01 PM~9002273
> *WHAT UP JOHN ITS VICTOR OUT IN VICTORVILLE JUST STOPPING BY TO SAY WHATS UP , TALK TO YOU SOON
> *


sup dog


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## malibuwagon

im looking for 2 good hydro gates for a single pumper


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by malibuwagon_@Oct 23 2007, 08:01 PM~9069575
> *im looking for 2 good hydro gates for a single pumper
> *


hit me up 8185819221


----------



## big nuts

do u know him or is he on ur team!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 09:36 PM~9092918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u know him or is he on ur team!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 08:36 PM~9092918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u know him or is he on ur team!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


at least there seedless :roflmao:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 26 2007, 09:36 PM~9092918
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u know him or is he on ur team!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Ryderz Hydraulics

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 29 2007, 01:30 AM~9104734
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


oh snap!!!!!!!


----------



## CHENTEX3

:biggrin:


----------



## big nuts

GUSS WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0  :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


> _Originally posted by big nuts_@Oct 29 2007, 06:07 PM~9110094
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GUSS WHO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :0   :biggrin:
> *


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## Big Rich

:cheesy:


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 31 2007, 10:32 PM~9128195
> *
> *


----------



## JOEMAN




----------



## CE 707

whats up bro how's everything


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 7 2007, 12:53 AM~9173436
> *whats up bro how's everything
> *


OK HOW U DOING DOG


----------



## CE 707

here same stuff different day by chance do you know how much the unbreakable ball joints for the lowers cost


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Nov 7 2007, 01:34 AM~9173654
> *here same stuff different day by chance do you know how much the unbreakable ball joints  for the lowers cost
> *


ABOUT 80


----------



## toons

:thumbsup:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## mister x

:guns: :guns: :guns: :guns: 
im gangbanging sucka :0


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

im hungry fool!!! :0 :wow: :wow:


----------



## MADPSYKO




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

sup my brother


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## BAGO




----------



## CE 707




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Dec 15 2007, 01:01 AM~9457951
> *sup my brother
> *


nothing much just chillin with the fam how are you and the fam doing


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN




----------



## mNg"s86cutt

need help with puttin hydros on the rear of my dads 52 gmc pickup


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHAT UP WHAT UP


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Jan 15 2008, 12:32 PM~9701213
> *WHAT UP WHAT UP
> *


SUP


----------



## 2-Face '64

Hey Big Jhon do you sell wishbones for impalas? Any pics?


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by 2-Face '64_@Jan 17 2008, 11:48 PM~9724525
> *Hey Big Jhon do you sell wishbones for impalas? Any pics?
> *


YES ILL POST PICS 2MORROW


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

sup john, or lil johny :biggrin: hahaa, j.k. what you been up too meng? Been missing ya, anyway, hopefully I can get out this f-cking year and play around with some cars again... talk to you soon, gotta go to work, I shall be out of work sunday night


----------



## CE 707

TTT any new pics


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jul 16 2007, 08:16 AM~8317829
> *IT AIN'T A 2 DOOR, BUT YOU GET THE IDEA BIG HOMIE! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


DAMN MARINATE IM GONNA DO THAT SOON AS I GET A WAGON FROM TWINN, WAS IT EASY....MUCH PROPS THOUGH HOMIE


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 81 lac

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jan 6 2008, 10:47 PM~9624170
> *
> *


what up big john im in the lou,ky and i've watched u on truccha 4 years and i have a question. i have a 83 cutlass single pump. i built the car my self 3 years ago it works good but my numbers stay around 30,38''. i have a pistion on the nose and 96,110 volts,20'' strokes,4 1/2 morebonce springs,v-8,there is no lead in the car, 14 batt. is there any tips or advice u could give me so i can do some local servn, no one will help me around here,and yur cars all bang. i just want 2 smash the bumper. my frame is wraped in 1/4'' arms,rearend spindles,rear suppention stock mounts, only ext arms 4'' i apprechate any helpView My Video


----------



## JOEMAN

LOOKS LIKE YOU NEED NEW BATTERS AND A ADEX DUMP


----------



## SIK_9D1

New Batteries, a Adex and clean up that wiring Brotha!


----------



## CE 707

you should make a hold down for your batteries while your at it


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 14 2008, 12:02 AM~11081875
> *:biggrin:
> *


----------



## CE 707

big jonh on the switch


----------



## CE 707

thanks for helping me with the trailer big homie


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

WRE MY ARMS AT :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:52 PM~11085050
> *WRE MY ARMS AT :biggrin:
> *


sup bro how are you and the fam doing


----------



## ZENITH_OF_CALIFORNIA

GREAT AND YOURSELF


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by ZENITH WIREWHEELS_@Jul 14 2008, 12:55 PM~11085077
> *GREAT AND YOURSELF
> *


good just trying get this car done so that I can be out already I hate sitting on the side lines


----------



## USO-ORLANDO

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 14 2008, 03:02 AM~11081875
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup John!


----------



## allbluedup




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHAT I DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO CHIPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEEERRRRRRRRRRRRSSSSSSSSSS :wave:


----------



## All Out Customs

Gotta say you've been putting it down and busting out some quality, bad ass rides, mad props to you and your shop crew. Whether its on the streets or seen on the DVD's you be smashing on the bumper. Keep doin your thang Big Dogg.


----------



## CE 707

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## 86cutt

> _Originally posted by 81 lac_@May 28 2008, 12:12 PM~10754283
> *View My Video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :barf: that trunk is nasty


----------



## showlow

how much for a set of a-arms wrapped and extended a 1'', for a 1978 cadillac coupe deville?


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by showlow_@Oct 19 2008, 11:20 PM~11915080
> *how much for a set of a-arms wrapped and extended a 1'', for a 1978 cadillac coupe deville?
> *


180


----------



## LUXMAN

> _Originally posted by MRS. BIG JOHN_@Oct 9 2007, 11:21 PM~8966532
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

you da fuckin man homie!!!! first the cleanest LS elco, and then the "ONLY 2DR LS WAGON" and they both swangers :biggrin:  . Well homie Im building a model car wagn wit dat body style rite now, I just thought I'd give props to the originator. Man What made you think of it? Dats some real chevy lover shit :biggrin: 


Im callin it "RARE BREED" ....


----------



## REDS*NM

hey big john much props on big fish vol 27 u fuckin tolk out spike , im building a 79 malibu and doing it kinga like ur gray one with the lux frt end and doors but i needs sum help with the rear end lock up im useing my regular upper and lower traling arm mounts well on the upper traling arm mounts i installed drop mounts and i have sum ajustables for the uppers my main concern is the lowers i want my rear end to be push bak a lil not out of hand but a good amount that way i dnt have to have a monster lock up i dnt want to relocate my lower arm mounts so i was woundering if u cud build me sum lower trailing arms that wud fit perfect on the rear end and the stock mounts that wud pull the rear end back a lil to give me more inches i have a double pump wid 14 batterys and if i need to make mods to the uppers as well if u cud let me knw or if u cud build the upers and the lowers that wud be kool they dnt need to be chromed out if u cud do it for me i cud send a money order or if u cud hit me back up my # 5053045976 or hit me up on lil thanks again big john ur on top and every one knws it


----------



## OneStopCustoms

Big John... what's happening homie... :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 20 2008, 01:30 AM~11915506
> *:worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> 
> you da fuckin man homie!!!! first the cleanest LS elco, and then the "ONLY 2DR LS WAGON" and they both swangers  :biggrin:   . Well homie Im building a model car wagn wit dat body style rite now, I just thought I'd give props to the originator.  Man What made you think of it? Dats some real chevy lover shit  :biggrin:
> Im callin it "RARE BREED" ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THANKS DOG SEND ME A PIC WHEN UR DONE WITH IT :biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 20 2008, 02:31 PM~11920275
> *Big John... what's happening homie...  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP DOG


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Oct 20 2008, 02:20 PM~11920131
> *hey big john much props on big fish vol 27 u fuckin tolk out spike , im building a 79 malibu and doing it kinga like ur gray one with the lux frt end and doors but i needs sum help with the rear end lock up im useing my regular upper and lower traling arm mounts well on the upper traling arm mounts i installed drop mounts and i have sum ajustables for the uppers my main concern is the lowers i want my rear end to be push bak a lil not out of hand but a good amount that way i dnt have to have a monster lock up i dnt want to relocate my lower arm mounts so i was woundering if u cud build me sum lower trailing arms that wud fit perfect on the rear end and the stock mounts that wud pull the rear end back a lil to give me more inches i have a double pump wid 14 batterys and if i need to make mods to the uppers as well if u cud let me knw or if u cud build the upers and the lowers that wud be kool they dnt need to be chromed out if u cud do it for me i cud send a money order or if u cud hit me back up my # 5053045976 or hit me up on lil thanks again big john ur on top and every one knws it
> *


THANKS DOG YA I CAN BUILD U UPPERS AND LOWERS FOR U ILL CALL U 2MORROW AND TALK TO U ABOUT IT


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

hey big john im ready to wear that ass out!!!! have the food ready !!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## ANGELBOY

:0 :0 :0 :0 he said he gone break you off taliban!!!!!!!!


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2008, 09:51 AM~11929418
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  he said he gone break you off taliban!!!!!!!!
> *


   :around: :around: :around:


----------



## REDS*NM

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 21 2008, 12:11 AM~11926658
> *THANKS DOG YA I CAN BUILD U UPPERS AND LOWERS FOR U ILL CALL U 2MORROW AND TALK TO U ABOUT IT
> *


gracias will be looking forward 2 it or i will call if anything thanks again


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 21 2008, 08:21 AM~11927980
> *hey big john im ready to wear that ass out!!!! have the food ready !!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


FLAMINH TITS IM GOING TO BREAK THAT ASS OFF EASY


----------



## DA REAL BIG JOHN

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Oct 21 2008, 10:51 AM~11929418
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  he said he gone break you off taliban!!!!!!!!
> *


HA U MR YOU PORN GAY ILL BREAK UR SORRY ASS OFF EVEN EASYER MR 65


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey wassup big jon this jr from hawaii good to see you at the super show and at the after hop, by the way thanks for taking pics with me. Oh yeah I wanted to take your airbrushed dash board from the after hop and bring it back home but I didn't wanna get shot. Nah jokes but good to see you again and hopefully we might see you here in hawaii.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 21 2008, 10:07 PM~11936946
> *FLAMINH TITS IM GOING TO BREAK THAT ASS OFF EASY
> *



its going to be a good one i hope u good in taking losses !!!! :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

:0 :0 :0


> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 21 2008, 10:09 PM~11936964
> *HA U MR YOU PORN GAY ILL BREAK UR SORRY ASS OFF EVEN EASYER MR 65
> *



dddddddaaaammmmmmmmmmmmmmmm its mr 74 not 65 with his chipping ass!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11926601
> *WHATS UP DOG
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: WAGONS KILLEN EM


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11926601
> *WHATS UP DOG
> *



Nothing much man, if they don't allow us back into our worksite due to the marek fires, we'll probably, be shipped out to lancaster... :biggrin: Right now they have us in sylmar and we hate that shit... We'd prefer lancaster... We'll see.


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by GARCIA CUSTOMS_@Oct 22 2008, 08:20 AM~11938606
> *:0  :0  :0
> its going to be a good one i hope u good in taking losses !!!! :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *



que onda cabron, don't remember me anymore eh? Big tall ass mexican that was always in meme shop from individuals c.c.


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS

> _Originally posted by OneStopCustoms_@Oct 22 2008, 08:40 AM~11939357
> *que onda cabron, don't remember me anymore eh? Big tall ass mexican that was always in meme shop from individuals c.c.
> *


que onda loco how u been big dog!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## DropedLongBed

ttt


----------



## showlow

does that include uppers and lowerS? if not i need a price for the uppers wrapped and extened 1'' and the lowers wrapped shipped to 46750 and how longs does it usualy take to get them done if i send the money tmrw? also do you guys carry the unbreakable lower ball joints?


----------



## ICED BOXX




----------



## allbluedup

WUT UP BIG JOHN


----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHATS UP ARMINIAN GET MY SHIT WORKING


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

THANKS FOR THE MOLDED FRAME IT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

THANKS FOR THE MOLDED FRAME IT LOOKS TIGHT


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT for How High I think they do the dam thing


----------



## CE 707

:wave:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WAKE UP FELLAS GET TO WORK. HOW HIGH GOTS CHROME


----------



## 77caprice

nice work :biggrin:


----------



## OneStopCustoms

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Oct 20 2008, 11:55 PM~11926601
> *WHATS UP DOG
> *



WASAH BIG LITTLE HOMIE!!! hehee :biggrin: I'll be in the Lancas hood sometime soon, i have to go do some training up there, i'll most likely shoot by if time permits bro.

Nacho :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT




----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## MAJORGAME64

what up dog its me jerry from SAN DIEGO freds homeboy if u see me u'll kno who i am but anyways i got a 64 rag i need done pull body off frame mold and powder coat entire frame black and under coat bottom of body and everything u can chrome on bottom of car i want nice lock up! nice tuck! and what kind of set up do think is best single or double? i really wanna go 4pumps 16 batts SO PM ME THE PRICE OR LET FRED KNO THANKS JOHN :thumbsup: FOR THE GOOD WORK.


----------



## FantasyCustoms

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12344115
> *WAKE UP FELLAS GET TO WORK. HOW HIGH GOTS CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



I like the car but why isn't the frame wrapped  :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## mister x

get ur xbox right so i can keep on capping u down on call of duty :0


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## JOEMAN

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Dec 9 2008, 02:08 PM~12380597
> *get ur xbox right so i can keep on capping u down on call of duty :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by JOEMAN_@Dec 10 2008, 11:24 AM~12389946
> *:biggrin:
> *


que onda guey


----------



## MAJORGAME64

TTT


----------



## H&H




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by FantasyCustoms_@Dec 9 2008, 07:30 AM~12377236
> *I like the car but why isn't the frame wrapped    :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



ITS FOR SHOW AND COULD ALSO HIT SOME INCHES WITHOUT A FRAME WRAP


----------



## OneStopCustoms

:biggrin:


----------



## DA REAL KING

..


----------



## DA REAL KING




----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Dec 5 2008, 10:08 AM~12344115
> *WAKE UP FELLAS GET TO WORK. HOW HIGH GOTS CHROME
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


what does somthing like that cost with the way it sitts in the pic


----------



## single_pump

Ttt


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by single_pump_@Jul 19 2009, 10:39 AM~14517088
> *Ttt
> *


----------



## FantasyCustoms

TTT wanna see more pics :biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

TTMT


----------



## allbluedup

TTMT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## ryderz

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Sep 28 2009, 12:31 AM~15204612
> *
> *


sup foo? u still goin to vegas?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Sep 28 2009, 01:25 AM~15204718
> *sup foo? u still goin to vegas?
> *


ya on monday for da hop!!!!


----------



## allbluedup

TTT


----------



## JOEMAN

:biggrin:


----------



## allbluedup

ttmft we putting it down !


----------



## allbluedup




----------



## allbluedup

TTT


----------



## allbluedup

TTT


----------



## munozfamily




----------



## north_side_allstar

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 07:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *


wuts ure number i need a price on a telescopic drive line


----------



## 93Royalty

[/quote]


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## willz64impala

so 1300 is for all chrome under carrage..


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## jugador63777

hey bro i need a quote for a 63 impala frame molded and painted full chrome undies whit disc brake kit whis bone email me at [email protected]


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 21 2010, 11:50 PM~18877427
> *
> *


 :wow: *GT gettin down in vegas*

f0-1ikTzD5U?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by keola808_@Oct 22 2010, 11:58 AM~18880744
> *:wow: GT gettin down in vegas
> 
> f0-1ikTzD5U?
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!"GT" AND HOW HIGH & THE ALL STARS WHIP ASS IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 23 2010, 06:42 PM~18889938
> *YEZZIRR!!!!"GT" AND HOW HIGH & THE ALL STARS WHIP ASS IN VEGAS!!!!
> *


yall out there putting in work on them bumpers


----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## Alex U Faka




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Oct 23 2010, 05:42 PM~18889938
> *YEZZIRR!!!!"GT" AND HOW HIGH & THE ALL STARS WHIP ASS IN VEGAS!!!!
> *


----------



## Big nene 1

how high doing it in 2010


----------



## jugador63777

can i have you number i been calling says number disconected


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by willz64impala_@Oct 20 2010, 01:08 PM~18861794
> *so 1300 is for all chrome under carrage..
> *


YOU STILL SHOPPING AROUND FOR CHROME....1300 WAS IN 07....LOOK AT THE DATES OF POSTING BRO...


----------



## TWEEDY

Lookin GOOD big john!


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HOW HIGH WORKIN ON MY 61 RAG FROM HOPPERS 2 SHOW CARS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup jon. Good talkin to u at the super show. U guys doin big this year.


----------



## DIPN714

big fish dis weekend....</span>[/b]*hope everybody for hit da streets dis weekend* :thumbsup:
[/b][/quote]


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Oct 29 2010, 10:50 AM~18940307
> *[/color]
> *



Big Al said what?


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GOOD TIMES PASSIN BY HHH TTT


----------



## rgarcia15928

if u think u the best in the hop game come to our hop contest and show what u got against the best from AZ....


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

good times from maryland passn by wutz up big john :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 3 2010, 11:57 PM~18981920
> *
> *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Nov 4 2010, 03:13 AM~18982290
> *good times from maryland passn by wutz up big john :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE!!!!


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

not much just workn on my malibu hoppr :biggrin:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

T.T.T


----------



## Alex U Faka

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

HOW THANGS GOING


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## rollin-hard




----------



## woeone23

to the top big dog!


----------



## LAC N NOTHING

WAS UP FOOL YOU GOT A CHROME LAC GAS TANK COVER FOR SALE


----------



## Alex U Faka

:biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT GT


----------



## chopper65

up top baby!!


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## sp00kyi3

big gracias to big john and how high for the support homie


----------



## SKINNYLOC 760

:thumbsup: TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 18 2010, 04:37 PM~19103564
> *
> *


Sup Big John....O.J got you squared a way...even hooked ya up  :biggrin:


----------



## kerncountyhopper

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 18 2010, 03:37 PM~19103564
> *
> *


wat up big john get at me when ya got time


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Shaka bradah Jon! :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

what's up big john


> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Nov 18 2010, 03:37 PM~19103564
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## jorge63

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## ack1

question for Big John i need a full chrome undies for my big body caddy how much plz shoot me a pm and how much shipped also to 01902


----------



## BIG BEAR63

TTT


----------



## 214monte




----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

stoping by ill be up there next saturday


----------



## rgarcia15928

UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!


Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.

Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....


*Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.


----------



## dena4life-D

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 28 2010, 08:28 PM~19186618
> *UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!
> Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....
> *Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## dena4life-ted

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Nov 28 2010, 09:28 PM~19186618
> *UPDATED RULES ARE SET FOR THE UNITED DREAMS SHOW & HOP ON FEB 12, 2011....$3000 TOTAL IN CASH!!!
> Single pump , stock lower trailing arms mounted to the Factory Location, adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arms mounts can be dropped, 10 batteries max, 40" max lock-up, center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Double pump, stock lower arms mounted to the factory location. adjustable lowers okay. upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped. 16 batteries max, 50" max lock-up center of bumper to floor. no shocks needed.
> 
> Radical class is not really a set rule class. radical is anything goes single, double and triple pumps....
> *Any Car that does not have the LOWER TRAILING ARM mounted to the STOCK FACTORY LOCATIONS is automatically put in the anything goes Radical class.
> *


dam it :0 :0


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by jorge63_@Nov 21 2010, 11:38 PM~19129896
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by dena4life-D_@Nov 30 2010, 09:09 PM~19206379
> *:0  :0  :0  :0
> *


HHH"
WE G0T DiZ"!..iTZ iN DA BAGG"!!!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:naughty:


----------



## ShortRound

what up john almost ready to get my chrome done.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by ShortRound_@Dec 2 2010, 06:56 PM~19222711
> *what up john almost ready to get my chrome done.
> *


LET ME KNOW HOMIE!!!!


----------



## sideshowfour

:biggrin:


----------



## underdogg

What up BIG JOHN? How much to chrome the undies on my 98 towncar?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## Ganso313

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 7 2010, 11:42 PM~19269674
> *
> *


SUP DOGGIE


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Dec 8 2010, 12:59 AM~19270179
> *SUP DOGGIE
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN. :0


----------



## underdogg

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 11:01 AM~19272313
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN. :0
> *



:worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big john. How u been homie! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 8 2010, 10:36 PM~19279682
> *Wassup big john. How u been homie! :biggrin:
> *


IVE BEEN COO HOMIE THANKS!!!!HOW ABOUT YOU?


----------



## allbluedup

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 11:01 AM~19272313
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mW7zcn8UdIM
> GUESS Y0U HAVENT SEEN THIS LIL G B0DY!THT DAY 106 KUMING D0WN. :0
> *


 :thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 10:37 PM~19279698
> *IVE BEEN COO HOMIE THANKS!!!!HOW ABOUT YOU?
> *


Ah we are jus chillin. I'm jus tryin to get by through the holidays and takin care of the family. Good to hear from you bro. Happy Holidays to u n the fam.


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

WHATS UP TALIJOHN :biggrin:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 8 2010, 10:48 AM~19272217
> *WHATS UP HOMIE?
> *


SAME SHIT, DIFFERENT DAY :angry:


----------



## ack1

chrome undies for a big body how much??


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## AzsMostHated

:thumbsup: cars are working good


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by AzsMostHated_@Dec 12 2010, 12:46 AM~19305638
> *:thumbsup:  cars are working good
> *


GOOD LOOKEN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

that malibu is bad ass need 2 get mine hitn hard :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## CE 707

heres some throw back pics that I had


----------



## CE 707




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

nice :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by bmoregoodtimer_@Dec 12 2010, 06:20 PM~19310008
> *that malibu is bad ass need 2 get mine hitn hard :biggrin:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 12 2010, 06:56 PM~19310234
> *heres some throw back pics that I had
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I REMEMBER THAT!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## DIPN714

:0


----------



## HOTSHOT956

TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP HHH ALLSTARS DOING DA DAM THING :thumbsup:


----------



## B Town Fernie

Always good shit from H H H :thumbsup:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## 88.SPOKES.

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :loco:


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 13 2010, 11:50 PM~19320833
> *I REMEMBER THAT!!!! :biggrin:
> *


remember when I backed up in to that bitches truck lol when we where going to put the trailer on


----------



## CE 707

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 11:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


lol thats some funny shit


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Dec 15 2010, 10:13 PM~19339258
> *remember when I backed up in to that bitches truck lol when we where going to put the trailer on
> *


LOL!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by HOTSHOT956_@Dec 15 2010, 12:32 PM~19333867
> *TO THE MOTHER FUCKING TOP HHH ALLSTARS DOING DA DAM THING :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 15 2010, 12:51 PM~19333981
> *Always good shit from H H H :thumbsup:
> *


GOODLOOKEN BIG DOG!!!!


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *killin da streets* :biggrin:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

thats sum funny shit


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

whats up big dog ready for the first ......


----------



## DREWMILL

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


i saw this on tv last night :biggrin:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 09:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: no wonder they call it 'EL MATON" HAHAHAHA


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 15 2010, 10:01 PM~19339108
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

PM ur emails so i can send u some pre regs for the hop>>>


----------



## sideshowfour

Make sure you all check your nutz, sooner then later, ima gonna check mine right now (nut check)


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 18 2010, 02:34 AM~19359023
> *
> *


supp FULLTIMER :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bills chop shop

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 18 2010, 03:34 AM~19359023
> *
> *


Watts up Jon this is dales homie from Hawaii.we Wana fly u out too Hawaii.call me up if ur interested on coming on January (808)852-0813 BILL OUTSIDERS C.C THANKS


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

PUTING IT ON TOP FOR HHH


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by bills chop shop_@Dec 19 2010, 11:21 PM~19372558
> *Watts up Jon this is dales homie from Hawaii.we Wana fly u out too Hawaii.call me up if ur interested on coming on January (808)852-0813 BILL OUTSIDERS C.C THANKS
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!IM DOWN TO GO IM READY WHENEVER UR READY!!!!


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 21 2010, 03:38 AM~19382838
> *YEZZIRR!!!!IM DOWN TO GO IM READY WHENEVER UR READY!!!!
> *


*das right...T.T.T 4 how high hydraulics and team alstars* :thumbsup:


----------



## bills chop shop

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 21 2010, 03:38 AM~19382838
> *YEZZIRR!!!!IM DOWN TO GO IM READY WHENEVER UR READY!!!!
> *


call me when u got the time.i no like bother u


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Dec 21 2010, 02:38 AM~19382838
> *YEZZIRR!!!!IM DOWN TO GO IM READY WHENEVER UR READY!!!!
> *


GT ON THE MOVE


----------



## how_high?

TTT for the homie


----------



## Ru-Nutty

WASSUP BIG JOHN, WHAT BRAND PUMPS DO YOU USE OVER THERE? PM ME...IM LOOKING FOR A 3 PUMP/12 BATTERY SET-UP WITH A PISTON TO THE NOSE...AND A MEAN ASS STANDING 3...LET ME KNOW! THANKS BIGG DOGG! FOR A 96 BIG BODY FLEETWOOD AND 2000 LINCOLN TOWN CAR.


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Dec 21 2010, 03:08 PM~19386396
> *GT ON THE MOVE
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

ttt for HHH....


----------



## fons




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
















BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..








FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
















ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R








"BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!








[/quote]


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

WHATS THE PRICE ON GOLD UNDERCARRAGE ????


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Damn that ride is gonna be sik as hell.


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 24 2010, 09:35 AM~19410971
> *Damn that ride is gonna be sik as hell.
> *


THANKS!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## fesboogie

> PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!


[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## flipperd

HHH, where ya all located, i have the stuff to go from coil under to coil over. need to get it put in. i live in plm, whuts the time frame look like


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by flipperd_@Dec 24 2010, 11:42 AM~19411466
> *HHH, where ya all located, i have the stuff to go from coil under to coil over. need to get it put in. i live in plm, whuts the time frame look like
> *


42525 5TH ST EAST LANCASTER CA 93535 iT WiLL TAKE AN HR 2 D0 CALL ME M0NDAY 661.728.7615


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## flipperd

HHH I am also looking for 3 1/2 cut coils and whisbone, whut cha gettin on them


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 24 2010, 01:46 AM~19409282
> *WHATS THE PRICE ON GOLD UNDERCARRAGE ????
> *



:dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## Ganso313




----------



## ShortRound

that lincoln is coming out sick, cant wait to seen it when its done.


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## oajr76

The bloody money rear end sick ass work homie' cuanto'.


----------



## CE 707

> PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!


[/quote]
he got down on the engraving that car is going to be sic keep up the good work bro


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

GT CERTIFIED FOR ALL TYPES OF JOBS PROPS 2 THE HHH CREW


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

Sup homie how much for reinforced lowers chrome for a 98 towncar


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey wassup jon the towncar is lookin nice. Wat size is that moonroof? Wats the stock size on that.


----------



## flipperd

HHH, Thanks for the hook up on Dem coils, AV's hydro shop is tru to the Game
Big John will take care of ya


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup: :wave: :wave:


----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 3 2011, 03:19 AM~19488746
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## killa 87

keep up the good :biggrin: work big dogg


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup Jon gotta post sum updated pics of that townbar homie.


----------



## SLIMONTHABUMPERRRRRR

> PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!


[/quote]
wow big john u puttin it down


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

TTT!


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up fam


----------



## MIKEYMIKE




----------



## 65ragrider

sup guys


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT  GT


----------



## jorge63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## sideshowfour

:biggrin:


----------



## GT~CHAIO




----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Jan 7 2011, 08:44 AM~19529620
> *
> *


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

> PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!


[/quote]
BIG UPS TO BIG JOHN..&.TEAM ALL STARS AND THE HOLE GOODTIMES CAR CULB FOR MAKE LOWRIDEING WHAT IT IS NOW.......FROM JUST DIPPN .C.C FRESNO CA


----------



## droppen98

damn thats some bad ass work


----------



## babyshack

HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS PUT IT DOWN TODAY TEAMALL STARS :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## GT~CHAIO

JOHN YOU FUCKER YOU NEVER TOLD ME WHO WON THE HOP TONIGHT,!!!!


----------



## 713Lowriderboy

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Dec 24 2010, 03:17 AM~19409087
> *PR0GRESS PiCS 0F "BL00DY M0NEY""!!FULLY ENGRAVED G0LD UNDERCARRiAGE D0NE BY DAViD DA ENGRAVER GT"!!...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BL0WED DA BRAiNS 0UT 0F iT..DiZ AiNT N00 SMALL TYPiCAL SMALL SUNR00F THT KUMS WiTH A LiNC0LN..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FULLY M0LDED KUST0M FRAME G0NNA B P0WDER C0ATED KANDY REDD...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALS0 G0NNA THR0W 15 REDD STiNG RAY WiTH REAL LEATHER && SUADE iNTERi0R
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "BL00DY M0NEY" iZ G0iNG 2 MAKE iTZ 1ST APPEARENCE AT DA ARiZ0NA SH0W!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 3 2011, 02:19 AM~19488746
> *
> *


when is BLOODY CHONIES gonna be done :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 3 2011, 02:19 AM~19488746
> *
> *


when is BLOODY CHONIES gonna be done :0


----------



## Yuhaten63

What up big john how's everything in cali? out here cold and snowy trying to get a price on a set of g-body a-arms extended 2 1/4 chrome out ship to the 60505 IL state homie if u want u can pm,text or email on my blackberry homie. Thanks


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 12 2011, 01:07 PM~19576365
> *when is BLOODY CHONIES gonna be done :0
> *


ARiZ0NA SH0W!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 13 2011, 03:10 PM~19587558
> *ARiZ0NA SH0W!!
> *


 :wow:


----------



## fesboogie

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 13 2011, 04:10 PM~19587558
> *ARiZ0NA SH0W!!
> *


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:biggrin:


----------



## Junkshop pros

whats GOOD big home, looking GOOD :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## el checo

WHATS UP BIG JOHN DA BEARS :wave:


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

T.T.T..... :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by el checo_@Jan 16 2011, 03:55 PM~19613218
> *WHATS UP BIG JOHN DA BEARS  :wave:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up big homie need help with my hopper


----------



## rgarcia15928




----------



## CHEVITOS_68

looking to lock up 4 ft. but dont know what to are how much pm me if some knows how an how much


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 13 2011, 02:10 PM~19587558
> *ARiZ0NA SH0W!!
> *


S e r I o


----------



## GRUMPY36




----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## Born 2 Die

TTT MIA. GT'S CHEKIN IN GOOD WORK CARNAL KEEP IT UP


----------



## jorge63

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 2ndchance

TTT...


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT HHH


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## 2ndchance

TTT...


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Jan 22 2011, 08:50 AM~19666230
> *WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOO
> *


THE MOST!!!!


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## DEWEY

:wave: 
maybe next year the bears will go all the way :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 26 2011, 12:23 AM~19699833
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sup chip :biggrin:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

"BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 25 2011, 11:34 PM~19699919
> *Sup chip :biggrin:
> *


WHTS SUP!


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 25 2011, 11:05 PM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I seen that at tha shop yesterday fuckin clean ay :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 26 2011, 12:43 AM~19700412
> *I seen that at tha shop yesterday fuckin clean ay :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

How much for a single pump set up 8 bat. "1 1/2 tuck "12 strokes on the ass on a 93 towncar


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jan 26 2011, 10:26 AM~19703018
> *
> *


sup ese


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 01:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 That linc gonna be sick  



> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Jan 26 2011, 01:06 AM~19700161
> *WHTS SUP!
> *


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

dam homie that is bad ass


----------



## big_koolaid

once again big johns killin tha streets that lincolns goin to be sick homeboy ttt


----------



## lil 760roadmaster

TTT


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THIS LINCOLN COMING OUT JUST RIGHT HOPE THEY READY


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Jan 26 2011, 11:38 AM~19703537
> *How much for a single pump set up 8 bat. "1 1/2 tuck "12 strokes on the ass on a 93 towncar
> *


2200


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 26 2011, 01:49 PM~19704551
> *That linc gonna be sick
> *


GOODLOOKEN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Junkshop pros

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


sick frame.. youll be killin em in the streets homie :thumbsup:


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HHH  TTT


----------



## 1sikMC

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking real good john


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *DAMN!!!! and a big alohaz to big john, team how high-team allstars and GT for doin da damn thang :thumbsup: i hope i can make it to da arizona show to see dis ride up close & personal  *


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 27 2011, 09:58 PM~19719358
> *2200
> *


now i see where the money goes


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 28 2011, 01:41 PM~19723424
> *now i see where the money goes
> *


 :0


----------



## E

wht up big john


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

HOW HIGH HYDROS SOLID AND HARD AS STONE


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 28 2011, 01:41 PM~19723424
> *now i see where the money goes
> *


----------



## DEWEY

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 02:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 28 2011, 11:03 PM~19728094
> *HOW HIGH HYDROS SOLID AND HARD AS STONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


just how u like it ha sobres :0


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 29 2011, 11:12 AM~19730395
> *just how u like it ha sobres :0
> *


 :0


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 28 2011, 11:03 PM~19728094
> *HOW HIGH HYDROS SOLID AND HARD AS STONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


yezzirr!!!!


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up fam


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 29 2011, 12:12 PM~19730395
> *just how u like it ha sobres :0
> *


PINCHE PUTO :cheesy:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## jorge63

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 29 2011, 11:12 AM~19730395
> *just how u like it ha sobres :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mister x

I


> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 30 2011, 06:17 PM~19740222
> *PINCHE PUTO  :cheesy:
> *


Spensa homie that's like bending over at the shop u know u gonna git it haha :0


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big jon n mrs. That frame is looking really sexy as fukkkk.


----------



## Ru-Nutty

DOES HOW HIGH HAVE A NEW NUMBER? IF ANYONE KNOWS, PLEASE LET ME KNOW! THANKS!


----------



## mister x

6617287615


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

> _Originally posted by mister x_@Jan 31 2011, 11:20 AM~19745683
> *I
> Spensa homie that's like bending over at the shop u know u gonna git it haha :0
> *


WUS UP SOBRES HOWS THINGS HOMIE


----------



## jojo67

*TTMFT*


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by FLEET~HOOD_@Jan 31 2011, 09:37 PM~19752684
> *WUS UP SOBRES HOWS THINGS HOMIE
> *


Chillin perro just net bangin. Puro pedo just wasting time big dawg :0


----------



## DIPN714

WHAT IT DOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...HHH


----------



## GT~CHAIO

TTT FOR JOHN


----------



## rgarcia15928

> _Originally posted by GT~CHAIO_@Feb 1 2011, 10:05 AM~19755663
> *TTT FOR JOHN
> *


sup chaio u ready for the show on the feb 12th?? the commercial with your car is up already.......thanks again homie.......for letting me use your hopper in the commercial....much respect....frm Rick United Dreams cc yuma,az


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 









[/QUOTE]

*HOP RULES. *</span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE.


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by rgarcia15928_@Feb 1 2011, 12:00 PM~19756462
> *sup chaio u ready for the show on the feb 12th?? the commercial with your car is up already.......thanks again homie.......for letting me use your hopper in the commercial....much respect....frm Rick United Dreams cc yuma,az
> *


THANK YOU! PM THE THE COMMERCIAL IF POSSIBLE,, AND YES MINES AND MY HOMMIES 64 IS READY FOR YOUR SHOW,, :biggrin:


----------



## rgarcia15928

OFFICIAL RULES SET.....$35 PRE REGS AND $45 DAY OF SHOW

UNITED DREAMS SUPER SHOW AND HOP IN SOUTHERN AZ AT COCOPAH CASINO FEB 12, 2011


Single Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner take all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Double Pump STREET: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the fatory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspentions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.

Single Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL: 1st place only, winner takes all $750.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

NO TRUCK HOPP CLASS THIS YEAR. TRUCKS WILL HOPP FOR EXIBITION ONLY.


----------



## lonely

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice frame big john. Sick ass color to.good work to bad u not in Oregon or else I will get my frame done by you


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 2 2011, 12:34 PM~19767174
> *Nice frame big john. Sick ass color to.good work to bad u not in Oregon or else I will get my frame done by you
> *


THANKS HOMIE!!!!I STILL CAN DO A FRAME FOR U I CAN DO IT THEN SEND IT TO YOU !!!!


----------



## CJAY

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



TTT BIG JOHN and HHH :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

SINGLE PUMP DOIND DA DAM THING!!!!


----------



## GT~CHAIO

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 4 2011, 12:59 AM~19784786
> *
> 
> 
> 
> SINGLE PUMP DOIND DA DAM THING!!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## redline

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 03:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## jessdogg

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


daammmm looking good blood money!!!!!!


----------



## sideshowfour

:biggrin:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## big_koolaid

lookin good


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## BIG STUART~GT

ttt


----------



## sideshowfour

Happy birthday to George, have a" Goodtime" at chillies, eat some dessert for me :rimshot:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by sideshowfour_@Feb 9 2011, 08:03 PM~19831389
> *Happy birthday to George, have a" Goodtime" at chillies, eat some dessert for me  :rimshot:
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!!


----------



## 2ndchance

TTT


----------



## p-funckimpala

:wave: sup big john??? Andrew from jersey checkn in.....


----------



## ryderz




----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## SHORTY84

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :wow:


----------



## MikeysWorld

jorgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## swagg123

how much to get a 86 monte wrapped?


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

to the top HHH...............


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 10 2011, 07:13 PM~19839372
> *:wave: sup big john??? Andrew from jersey checkn in.....
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING OVER THERE?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by swagg123_@Feb 13 2011, 01:18 PM~19858711
> *how much to get a 86 monte wrapped?
> *


1500 CALL ME 6617287615


----------



## cesar garcia

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 08:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *


how much for a wammy set up all hardlined out the door no batts homie pm me :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big john.


----------



## JUST2C

[/quote]
NEDD SACO MOTORS? CALL 818 471-5820


----------



## p-funckimpala

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 13 2011, 08:03 PM~19860759
> *WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING OVER THERE?
> *




killn em like always..... :biggrin: it was cool meeting you on new years..... hope to se yall again.. it was fun. :biggrin:


----------



## DIPN714

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@Feb 13 2011, 04:34 PM~19859567
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## Yuhaten63

Que onda Big John como estas carnal just stopping by say what's up ese


----------



## TRURIDERHYDRAULICS

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good homie :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by p-funckimpala_@Feb 14 2011, 07:40 PM~19870871
> *killn em like always..... :biggrin:  it was cool meeting you on new years..... hope to se yall again.. it was fun. :biggrin:
> *


THATS RIGHT !!!! I WAS GOOD MEETINMG U TO HOMIE !IM SURE WILL SEE EACH OTHER AT ANOTHER SHOW IM GOING TO TRY AND MAKE IT OUT THAT WAY THIS YEAR


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by aztlan_d_@Feb 15 2011, 09:47 PM~19880707
> *Que onda Big John como estas carnal just stopping by say what's up ese
> *


IM COO HOMIE THANKS! HOW U DOING OUT THERE?


----------



## Yuhaten63

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 16 2011, 03:16 AM~19882125
> *IM COO HOMIE THANKS! HOW U DOING OUT THERE?
> *


I'm doing good out here homie can't wait still winter is over with tried of this dam snow can't wait till I start cruising my Regal to represent THE GT by the way nice job on that frame ese.


----------



## lonely

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 3 2011, 12:19 AM~19774547
> *THANKS HOMIE!!!!I STILL CAN DO A FRAME FOR U I CAN DO IT THEN SEND IT TO YOU !!!!
> *


What's the price on it. I would like to build a 90s Lincoln town car. How far are u from Compton I will be visiting in April and we can arrange something and maybe take the car out there


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by lonely_@Feb 16 2011, 09:47 AM~19883297
> *What's the price on it. I would like to build a 90s Lincoln town car. How far are u from Compton I will be visiting in April and we can arrange something and maybe take the car out there
> *


1500 IM LIKE AN HOUR AWAY FROM COMPTON


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC




----------



## ShortRound

WHAT IT DO BIG JOHN. CAR IS COMING OUT TIGHT.


----------



## MIKEYMIKE

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: NICE WORK HOMIE........ TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## W H A T

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *







:wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

SICKASS FRAME!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by PAKO PRIMERO_@Feb 20 2011, 03:03 PM~19917201
> *  SICKASS FRAME!!!
> *


THANKS!!!!


----------



## PHX CUSTOM TEES

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 26 2011, 12:05 AM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


TIGHT!


----------



## W H A T

WHAT UP JOHN. DID YOU GET THE PICS OF THE FRAME


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up big homie hows it go n out there


----------



## sideshowfour

:yes: sirr


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by PHX CUSTOM TEES_@Feb 20 2011, 05:28 PM~19917960
> *TIGHT!
> *


GOODLOOKEN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Bear

Wuzup homie, Im up in Lancaster 2.. getn my 95 deville 2gether.. in ur professional opinion... I aint lookin to really hop, but would like a nice standing 3wheel,possible w/airide? or jus keep it OG and get the draulics done? :uh: :dunno:


----------



## gangster 77




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Feb 23 2011, 12:04 AM~19938836
> *Wuzup homie, Im up in Lancaster 2.. getn my 95 deville 2gether.. in ur professional opinion... I aint lookin to really hop, but would like a nice standing 3wheel,possible w/airide? or jus keep it OG and get the draulics done?  :uh:  :dunno:
> *


KEEP IT OG WITH THE DRAULICS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OeD30qewUY


----------



## sean_2009




----------



## Losz956

This message is fo big john. Gotta question wat springs work for a g body single pump. V 6. 10batteries in trunk only running 8. And wat motors u recommend. Thanks, Losz


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## gangster 77

ttt


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

HERES A PIC OF MY FRAME THATS GOING ON ''HATED 1'' FULLY WRAPPED AND NOW GETTING MOLDED WORK BEING DONE AT HOW HIGH WITH BIG JOHN  GT


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

looks good bro :biggrin:


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 1 2011, 02:54 AM~19986813
> *HERES A PIC OF MY FRAME THATS GOING ON ''HATED 1'' FULLY WRAPPED AND NOW GETTING MOLDED WORK BEING DONE AT HOW HIGH WITH BIG JOHN   GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looking good fam!! Goin with the one piece driveshaft I see :0 

61 going to be hurtin some feelings!!


----------



## mrchavez

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC

ALL CAR CLUBS AND HOPPERS AND SOLO RYDERS ARE INVITED. LETS MAKE THIS CRUISE NIGHT BIG. :biggrin: 

*HOP RULES. </span>

<span style=\'color:blue\'>$20.00 TO HOP 

$75.00 DOLLARS PAY OUT FOR EACH CATERGORY

SINGLE PUMP AND DOUBLE PUMP ONLY

STREET AND RADICALS CARS WILL WILL BE HOPING TOGETHER IN SAME CATERGORY.

MINIMUN IF 3 CARS PER CATERGORY

WE WILL HAVE A RULER TO MEASURE. 
*


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Mar 1 2011, 09:14 AM~19987979
> *Looking good fam!! Goin with the one piece driveshaft I see  :0
> 
> 61 going to be hurtin some feelings!!
> *


YES SIR ONE PIECE IT IS WILL HAVE A NICE LOCK UP ALSO CANT WAIT


----------



## Yastuvo

TTT :thumbsup:


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 1 2011, 01:51 AM~19986802
> *
> *


 :wave:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:biggrin:


----------



## H00D-BARBER

> _Originally posted by OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY_@Mar 1 2011, 12:54 AM~19986813
> *HERES A PIC OF MY FRAME THATS GOING ON ''HATED 1'' FULLY WRAPPED AND NOW GETTING MOLDED WORK BEING DONE AT HOW HIGH WITH BIG JOHN   GT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## H00D-BARBER

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Jan 25 2011, 11:05 PM~19700155
> *"BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## firme79mc

whats the price for full wrapped frame and molded for a 64 impala


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;THIS GUY WANTS TO SEE MY ELCO; :0 :0 
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/tick-tock_preview.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## Stickz

*<a href=\'http://www.definition.bigcartel.com\' target=\'_blank\'>DEFINITION'S WEBSTORE OPEN NOW!!</a>*​


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

how much you charge me to wrapp a frame and put it on for me ready to go on my tc ........pm me


----------



## Bear

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Feb 26 2011, 05:44 PM~19968620
> *KEEP IT OG WITH THE DRAULICS!!!!
> *


 :h5: Koo I will & Ill of coarse be using HHH for that! I think I met u b4... Do uno Cary Loco?


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## OVERNIGHT CELEBRITY

TTT


----------



## Yastuvo

TEAM ALLSTARS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Bear_@Mar 5 2011, 12:20 AM~20020055
> *:h5: Koo I will & Ill of coarse be using HHH for that! I think I met u b4... Do uno Cary Loco?
> *


YA I KNOW HIM!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 9 2011, 12:11 AM~20048376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM ALLSTARS
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## 559karlo

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 9 2011, 12:11 AM~20048376
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TEAM ALLSTARS
> *


 :thumbsup: :sprint:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 9 2011, 10:40 PM~20055969
> *:biggrin:
> *


HEY CHIPPER YOU BACK FROM TEXAS?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 9 2011, 10:56 PM~20056167
> *HEY CHIPPER YOU BACK FROM TEXAS?
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Eddie$Money_@Mar 9 2011, 10:58 PM~20056190
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: WHATS UP


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 9 2011, 10:58 PM~20056182
> *YEZZIRR!!!!
> *


YOU COMIN WITH CHIPPER THIS WEEKEND IF SO BRING AN EMPTY TRAILOR TO PICK UP YOUR WHO RIDE :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Mar 10 2011, 12:12 AM~20056310
> *YOU COMIN WITH CHIPPER THIS WEEKEND IF SO BRING AN EMPTY TRAILOR TO PICK UP YOUR WHO RIDE :biggrin:
> *


And bring some chingon :0


----------



## Bear

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 8 2011, 11:46 PM~20048545
> *YA I KNOW HIM!
> *


 koo, I think we met 1nite @his pad... I asked bout a blu already cut caprice @ :barf: badazz rides in littlerock, thanx 4tha heads up on them Wth wuz I thinkin :twak:


----------



## NEXT LEVEL CC




----------



## JUST2C

TTT


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT HHH


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## ANGELBOY

*A when you gonna build a car that dont brake?????*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 11 2011, 11:20 PM~20072759
> *A when you gonna build a car that dont brake?????
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 11 2011, 11:21 PM~20072767
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He meant break people off dawg :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 12 2011, 01:06 AM~20073472
> *He meant break people off dawg :biggrin:
> *


YA THATS WHAT HE MEANT!!!! :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 11 2011, 11:20 PM~20072759
> *A when you gonna build a car that dont brake?????
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 12 2011, 02:00 AM~20073605
> *YA THATS WHAT HE MEANT!!!! :0
> *


:wave:


----------



## Bear

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 12 2011, 01:00 AM~20073605
> *YA THATS WHAT HE MEANT!!!! :0
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ANGELBOY

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 12 2011, 01:06 AM~20073472
> *He meant break people off dawg :biggrin:
> *


* Here Ill say it in CAMEL.... hamada ramada samada glalots gulutes.... translation " Pull ur raggedy ass shit up so you can get some of this back bumper!!!!*


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

> _Originally posted by ANGELBOY_@Mar 12 2011, 08:48 AM~20074360
> * Here Ill say it in CAMEL.... hamada ramada samada glalots gulutes.... translation " Pull ur raggedy ass shit up so you can get some of this back bumper!!!!
> *


hahahahaha...................... :biggrin:


----------



## harborarea310

:drama:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by MUFASA_@Mar 12 2011, 02:15 AM~20073628
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## sideshowfour

:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:0


----------



## Yuhaten63

:wave: :wave:


----------



## UCETAH

SALT LAKE UTAH


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Aloha big jon and mrs.


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 16 2011, 08:44 AM~20105480
> *Aloha big jon and mrs.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Mar 16 2011, 09:44 AM~20105480
> *Aloha big jon and mrs.
> *


 :wave: :wave:


----------



## EZUP62

WASSUP HOW HIGH WHAT IT DEW


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by EZUP62_@Mar 17 2011, 01:15 AM~20111591
> *WASSUP HOW HIGH WHAT IT DEW
> *


WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U DOING?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## mannyjr520

TTT GT


----------



## keola808

*HHH/ALL STARS VS VEGAS MOST WANTED...*

v/xZRaZq9_7hQ?fs


----------



## keola808

*2 HITTA QUITTAH* :biggrin:


----------



## TROUBLESOME

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 18 2011, 12:39 AM~20119405
> *
> *


HEY JOHN WAYNEEE....HIT ME UP FOOL SO WE CAN FIGURE THIS DEAL OUT JAIL BIRD


----------



## Yastuvo

TTT :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 22 2011, 07:09 PM~20155242
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTT  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bear

TTT HHH :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by keola808_@Mar 21 2011, 02:35 PM~20144209
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 HITTA QUITTAH      :biggrin:
> *


----------



## BIGRUBE644

passin thru got to give it up.. to them triple HHH''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''BANGIN BACK BUMPERS..


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by BIGRUBE644_@Mar 23 2011, 12:27 AM~20158158
> *passin thru got to give it up.. to them triple HHH''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''BANGIN BACK BUMPERS..
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## E

What up big john u still killn the game I c


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT HHH


----------



## Yastuvo

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 24 2011, 07:44 PM~20173142
> *T T T  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Mar 25 2011, 09:30 PM~20182044
> *:wave:
> *












What up BiG JOHN!! Stickers should be done in a week or so..


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Mar 25 2011, 08:44 PM~20182178
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What up BiG JOHN!! Stickers should be done in a week or so..
> *


Yastuvo hit me up got a homie that does them at his pad. 
You too big John get me your logos
714-474-3049


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

dont be left out sign your club up or call 559-803-3273 or pm sean 2009 all solo riders are welcome

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...post&p=20158192


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Mar 25 2011, 09:38 PM~20182720
> *Yastuvo hit me up got a homie that does them at his pad.
> You too big John get me your logos
> 714-474-3049
> *


yezzirr!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

bumping the hottest shop :uh:


----------



## bigt15

Hows it going. I have a 1995 Fleetwood brougham that needs some suspension work. I want to put 4 new cylinder and coils on it because the car right now its too bouncy and cant be driven in the freeway. Also my a arms have been extended 2 inches which gives me problems with my tires. I wanted to know how much it will cost to get 2 stock a arms dipped in chrome and installed as well? please let me know an estimated price if its good i will get my car towed to your shop. i live around Los angeles. Thanks


----------



## big_koolaid

ttt for hhh


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## FLEET~HOOD

TTT FOR THE BADEST SHOP AROUND 

WANT YOUR CAR WORKIN BRING IT TO H-H-H


----------



## sideshowfour

what up how high peeps, next time we should be ready to paint, and ill bring my car with me


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20257318
> *"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..</span>
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2524.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2525.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2526.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2527.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2528.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2529.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2530.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2531.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2532.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2533.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2534.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> <img src=\'http://i937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/MRz_HANGGEE/CIMG2535.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
> *



:wow: *<span style=\'color:red\'>lookin good....been waitin for some update pics on dis ride* :thumbsup:


----------



## E

Lookn gud bruh


----------



## DIPN714

:0 I SEE WHERE ALL DA CASH BE GOING


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by bigt15_@Mar 29 2011, 06:03 PM~20212764
> *Hows it going. I have a 1995 Fleetwood brougham that needs some suspension work. I want to put 4 new cylinder and coils on it because the car right now its too bouncy and cant be driven in the freeway. Also my a arms have been extended 2 inches which gives me problems with my tires. I wanted to know how much it will cost to get 2 stock a arms dipped in chrome and installed as well? please  let me know an estimated price if its good i will get my car towed to your shop. i live around Los angeles. Thanks
> *


call me 6617287615


----------



## ShortRound

cars coming out tight .When you coming close to sd so i drop the rear ends off to get chrome.


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 4 2011, 04:04 PM~20257318
> *"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## El_Sick_Deuce

T T T


----------



## DIPN714

;;;;;;;WOW;;;;;;;;; SO WHO HAD TO DIE;;OHHHHHHHHHH MYYYYYYY</span>


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 11:08 PM~20279508
> *http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *



:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@Apr 6 2011, 10:33 PM~20279715
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


SICK ASS PICT!!!!


----------



## vengence

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 6 2011, 11:17 PM~20280106
> *SICK ASS PICT!!!!
> *


x2


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20257318
> *"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


LOOKS GOOD TALI JOHN


----------



## MR.*512*

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20279508
> *http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by C.E.O of LIMITED_@Apr 7 2011, 06:26 PM~20285922
> *LOOKS GOOD TALI JOHN
> *


GOODLOOKEN HOMIE!!!!


----------



## Big Roach Hydros

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 6 2011, 10:08 PM~20279508
> *http://www.speedtv.com/programs/car-science/watch-video/
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:0


----------



## jorge63

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## woeone23

> _Originally posted by Mr lowrider305_@Aug 2 2007, 08:12 AM~8454904
> *WHAT UP BIG JOHN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


What ever happen to this car??


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by woeone23_@Apr 9 2011, 02:40 PM~20298638
> *What ever happen to this car??
> *


SOLD IT YRS AGO!!!!


----------



## aztec mem

Was up john hope u and the all-star team could make it down this weekend to Aztec image CC. Car show :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SINFUL1

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589589


----------



## IN YA MOUF

:worship:


----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:0


----------



## All Out Customs

Wassup Big John, congrats on the Car Science coverage bro!

Come on by to help us celebrate our Grand Opening and bring the family....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=589361


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

TRUNK C0MiNG AL0NG 2 "BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## StreetNShow




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 13 2011, 10:42 PM~20335119
> *TRUNK C0MiNG AL0NG 2 "BL00DY M0NEY"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## Yastuvo

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 99linkers

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20257318
> *"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :0 dammmmmmmmmmmm can't wait to see her done my fav color and fav car lincoln rider 4 life..............


----------



## Ganso313

:wave:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT HHH


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## sideshowfour

I got to see this in person


----------



## GT~PLATING

:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0 :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385940
> *:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0  :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


ohhhh weeee homie i know u going to have my shit looking sick ass fuck homie!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 20 2011, 09:11 PM~20385972
> *ohhhh weeee homie i know u going to have my shit looking sick ass fuck homie!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir....


----------



## Guest

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385940
> *:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0  :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It look sick!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:16 PM~20386002
> *Yes sir....
> *


THOSE PARTS CAME TODAY BUT WE WERE OUT TO LUNCH SO THERE GOING TO TRY AGAIN TOMORROW TO DROP THEM OFF


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 10:08 PM~20385940
> *:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0  :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## GT~PLATING

Sneak peak :biggrin: let the hating begin dawg.


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 21 2011, 09:19 PM~20394264
> *Sneak peak  :biggrin: let the hating begin dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


BAD ASZ!!!! :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## GT~PLATING

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@Apr 22 2011, 10:37 AM~20396418
> *BAD ASZ!!!! :thumbsup:  uffin:
> *


YA'LL BETTER HURRY UP AND GET THESE CUZ THEY GOING ON EBAY TONIGHT.... :0 ..OH WAIT I HAVE A LINCOLN THAT'LL FIT THEM HAHAHA... :naughty:


----------



## harborarea310

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

AND DA LINCOLN WILL BE IN AZ SHOW :0


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 22 2011, 12:44 PM~20397066
> *YA'LL BETTER HURRY UP AND GET THESE CUZ THEY GOING ON EBAY TONIGHT.... :0 ..OH WAIT I HAVE A LINCOLN THAT'LL FIT THEM HAHAHA... :naughty:
> *


lol


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## sg90rider

TO MUCH BLOODY MONEY :biggrin: :biggrin: THATS LINCOIN GOING TO BE SICK


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## 155/80/13

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@Apr 4 2011, 03:04 PM~20257318
> *"BL00DY M0NEY" iN THE WRKS..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## LUV ME OR HATE ME

:thumbsup:


----------



## EL PURO™

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385940
> *:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0  :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


niceeee :thumbsup:  :wave:


----------



## EL PURO™

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 PM~20394264
> *Sneak peak  :biggrin: let the hating begin dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour

TTT for HHH :biggrin:


----------



## dena4life-D




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 20 2011, 09:08 PM~20385940
> *:naughty: Got scribbles..... :0  :biggrin: getting showered in gold in the morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *MEAN!!!!!*


----------



## keola808

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 PM~20394264
> *Sneak peak  :biggrin: let the hating begin dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: *MEAN!!!!! again* :biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

CHIPN D MALIBUE C0MEN 2 A H00D NEAR U


----------



## Hannibal Lector

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 1 2011, 03:07 PM~20460421
> *CHIPN D MALIBUE C0MEN 2 A H00D NEAR U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Looks good big john.


----------



## Purple Haze

TTT GT.. What it dew Big John? How you been big homie?


----------



## harborarea310

> Looks good big john.
> [/qu :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLOW MIKE

Blood money commin out sick homie


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by GT~PLATING_@Apr 21 2011, 10:19 PM~20394264
> *Sneak peak  :biggrin: let the hating begin dawg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


THAMMM LOOKING SICK JOHN....LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO A SHOOT!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 2 2011, 02:37 PM~20468420
> *THAMMM LOOKING SICK JOHN....LET ME KNOW WHEN YOU WANT TO DO A SHOOT!!
> *


YEZZIRR U WILL BE THE 1ST HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@May 2 2011, 07:18 AM~20465164
> *TTT GT.. What it dew Big John? How you been big homie?
> *


I BEEN GOOD HOMIE THANKS!!!! HOW ABOUT U?


----------



## Purple Haze

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 3 2011, 02:33 AM~20473354
> *I BEEN GOOD HOMIE THANKS!!!! HOW ABOUT U?
> *


Good! Tryin to get this single together.. Should be done here very shortly though! Big GT edition! Man that linc is lookin sick big homie!! Damn!


----------



## DREAM ON

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 3 2011, 01:32 AM~20473351
> *YEZZIRR U WILL BE THE 1ST HOMIE!!!!
> *


 :h5: :run: 
ALL RIGHT SOUNDS GOOD!!JOHN THANK'S


----------



## beanerman

:wow:


----------



## Yastuvo

T T T :thumbsup: 

Thanks for tha Shirts John :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Yastuvo_@May 3 2011, 10:21 PM~20480747
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> T T T  :thumbsup:
> 
> Thanks for tha Shirts John  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


NO PROBLEM!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 3 2011, 09:50 AM~20474861
> *:h5:  :run:
> ALL RIGHT SOUNDS GOOD!!JOHN THANK'S
> *


IL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS IM READY IL HIT U UP BEFORE IT HITS DA STREETS!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 4 2011, 01:49 AM~20481484
> *IL LET U KNOW AS SOON AS IM READY IL HIT U UP BEFORE IT HITS DA STREETS!!!!
> *


 :wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest

Whats up Big John? Good to see you other day. Yours rides are lookin good!


----------



## Ru-Nutty

WASSUP BIG JOHN, I NEED A PRICE FOR A 2 PUMP 8 BATTS SET UP WITH A FULL WRAP FOR A 96 BIG BODY....THANKS!


----------



## jorge63

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by jorge63_@May 4 2011, 08:46 PM~20487003
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## irving customz1

Lookin good big John!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## mannyjr520

TTT HHH


----------



## Ru-Nutty

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@May 4 2011, 05:52 PM~20485676
> *WASSUP BIG JOHN, I NEED A PRICE FOR A 2 PUMP 8 BATTS SET UP WITH A FULL WRAP FOR A 96 BIG BODY....THANKS!
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by Ru-Nutty_@May 6 2011, 02:15 PM~20498900
> *:dunno:
> *


he said call him at 6617287615


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00 
















[/quote]


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## MR.*512*




----------



## DREAM ON

>





> THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00


[/quote]


RIGHT ON JOHN!!!!


----------



## p-funckimpala




----------



## DIPN714

who da artist


----------



## beanerman

> THIS IS H0W DA ALLSTARS D0 IT!!!
> BIG J0HN D0IN HIS 1ST TATT00


[/quote]
:wow:  :thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## 83lac-va-beach

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

AND DA LINCOLN WILL BE IN AZ SHOW :0 </span>
<img src=\'http://i607.photobucket.com/albums/tt151/elco1985/lowridershowaz2011.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
[/b][/quote]


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:biggrin:


----------



## Teamblowme602

whats up John its Frank, this is where we are gonna have the after hop...
The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....
let everyone know. It will start about 11pm...


----------



## OG LIL ABEL

Q-VO HHH


----------



## AZ_GhettoQueen

*TOTAL STREET STATUS & JAGUARS GOLD CLUB...bring you, INCHES IS WHAT COUNTS!! The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY at JAGUARS Gold Club. HOPPERS CALL ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. .....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS..602-690-6555.



THIS HOP IS AN OPEN INVITE FROM ALEX TO ALL CLUBS AND HOPPERS!! FROM ARIZONA, CALIFORNIA, TEXAS, NEVADA, DENVER, OKLAHOMA, KANSAS,...etc etc ANYONE FROM ANY STATE IS WELCOME!! any questions call me 602-434-3067.



TOTALSTREETSTATUS.COM*


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by OG LIL ABEL_@May 10 2011, 02:28 PM~20523836
> *Q-VO HHH
> *


 :wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Teamblowme602_@May 10 2011, 01:49 AM~20520329
> *whats up John its Frank, this is where we are gonna have the after hop...
> The OFFICIAL AFTER HOP at 1902 N BLACK CANYON HWY AT JAGUARS Gold Club. HIT UP ALEX AT 602-434-3067 OR BIG FISH 323-479-2387 FOR MORE INFO. HOPPERS GET IN FREE.....sponsored by FRANK's HYDRAULICS.....
> let everyone know. It will start about 11pm...
> *


coo


----------



## R0L0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry20530258


----------



## RF LIFE

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 1 2011, 03:07 PM~20460421
> *CHIPN D MALIBUE C0MEN 2 A H00D NEAR U
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


looks good cant wait to see it in action


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:wow:


----------



## MUFASA

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 13 2011, 12:44 AM~20543787
> *:wow:
> *


x2


----------



## Yuhaten63

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## mannyjr520

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## dena4life-D




----------



## DIPN714

:biggrin:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:wow:


----------



## Yastuvo

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 19 2011, 12:08 AM~20583509
> *:wow:
> *



:wave:


----------



## hydrojc

> _Originally posted by DA REAL BIG JOHN_@Jul 10 2007, 10:52 PM~8279732
> *THIS IS BIG JOHN IF YOU NEED ANY HYDRAULICS, CUSTOM SUSPENSION WORK,
> LOCK UPS, FULLY WRAPED FRAMES, BELLY STRETCHED, CUSTOM CANDY FRAMES POWDER COATED, CUSTOM REAR ENDS ALL YOUR HYDRAULIC NEEDS WE CAN DO AIR BAGS, CUSTOM SHEET METAL WORK.WE ALSO DO CHROME SUSPENSIONS TOO HIT ME UP AT 818581 9221ASK FOR BIG JOHN
> WE WILL BEAT ANY SHOPS PRICE WORK GUARANTEED!!!!!!!
> *


i need a how high hydros whinsheld sticker.and a h h h chrome pressure plate :inout:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

:biggrin:


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## TROUBLESOME

*THE ROYALS 1RST ANNUAL SUMMER KICK OFF PICNIC!!!THAT'S RIGHT WE ARE AT IT AGAIN....COME JOIN THE ROYALS CAR CLUB OF LAS VEGAS AND KICK THE SUMMER OFF RIGHT!!! SUNDAY JUNE 12, 2011 IN LAS VEGAS NV AT SUNSET PARK AREA F (THE SOUTH MOST ENTRANCE OFF EASTERN AVE)...THERE WILL BE A BBQ RIB COOK OFF WITH LAST YEARS MEMORIAL DAY PICNIC WINNER DEFENDING HIS TITLE! ALSO THE ROYALS CAR CLUB WILL BE DEFENDING THEIR KICK BALL TOURNAMENT TITLE!!! THERE WILL BE JUMPY HOUSES AND FACE PAINTING FOR THE KIDS AND LOTS OF THINGS FOR EVERYONE TO ENJOY.....ALL RIDERS FROM EVERYWHERE ARE WELCOME AND OFFICALLY INVITED TO COME GET THE SUMMER STARTED WITH US IN THE FABULOUS CITY THAT DOESNT SLEEP.....*

FLYERS WILL BE DONE AND POSTED BY WEEK END!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by hydrojc_@May 22 2011, 08:13 AM~20603363
> *i need a how high hydros whinsheld sticker.and a h h h  chrome pressure plate :inout:
> *


give my ur address il send them to u


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@May 22 2011, 01:20 PM~20604466
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :wave: :fool2:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20615785
> *:wave:  :fool2:
> *


:biggrin: :naughty:


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

WHAT UP BIG DOG I NEED A FRAME DONE AND PUT ON FOR A 95 TOWN CAR...PM A PRICE


----------



## mister x

I THINK ITS GONNA BE CRACCIN REAL SOON :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 23 2011, 09:44 PM~20615785
> *:wave:  :fool2:
> *


NO MAMES FLUFFER


----------



## hydrojc

> _Originally posted by BiG J0HN 95_@May 24 2011, 12:41 AM~20615759
> *give my ur address il send them to u
> *


 pobox 3563 harlingen texas 78551 thanks big dawg


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 23 2011, 11:22 PM~20616452
> *NO MAMES FLUFFER
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## mister x

> _Originally posted by LADY BiiG j0HN_@May 24 2011, 11:53 AM~20619067
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


looks like a cosign :uh:


----------



## MONSTERGATE1

> _Originally posted by mister x_@May 24 2011, 12:18 AM~20616440
> *I THINK ITS GONNA BE CRACCIN REAL SOON :0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Damn Big John,I know that aint Chipper D you got under the car with you is it.How in the hell did you get nephew to go to work.Or is it that hes not really workin,hes just under their to pick up that swisher sweet (B%#*T) he dropped :biggrin: .Is this a old pic,or you stopped using powerballs.Tell nephew Ill see you guys at socios this sunday up in sac  MG1.


----------



## DREAM ON

:wave:


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 25 2011, 05:16 PM~20628580
> *:wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by DREAM ON_@May 25 2011, 06:16 PM~20628580
> *:wave:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzup bradah how u doing good to see u on here hop to see u guy soon in hawaii. awright big bradah jhon


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzup bradah how u doing good to see u on here hop to see u guy soon in hawaii. awright big bradah jhon thanks bro HHH da way


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

> _Originally posted by Big Bradah Del_@May 26 2011, 02:33 PM~20634695
> *wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzup bradah how u doing good to see u on here hop to see u guy soon in hawaii. awright big bradah jhon thanks bro HHH da way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


YEZZIRR!!!!WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ BRADAH IM READY TO GO


----------



## TROUBLESOME




----------



## harborarea310




----------



## DIPN714

:0 :0 :0


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

> _Originally posted by harborarea310_@May 27 2011, 08:09 AM~20640232
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## jorge63

Ttt


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## DREAM ON

WHAT UP JOHN ARE YOU GOING TO SANTA BARBARA I WILL BE OUT THERE!!!:wave:

T

T

T


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


YEZZIRR!!!!IL SEE U THERE HOMIE:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## DREAM ON

BACK BUMPER SUNDAY IN SANTA BARBARA!!!


----------



## DIPN714

92 inches guys


----------



## Yastuvo

:0:thumbsup:


----------



## harborarea310

http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4041/dscf9028e.jpg 10G'Z HIT ME UP


----------



## harborarea310

MY BAD FIRST PIC WAS DARYLS NEW MONTE CARLO







THIS IS FOR 10G'Z


----------



## papas

i see all ur cars are hot n thats how i need my 99 tc done. i want it in the 60s. frame is already wrapped,battery rack is done and i got a BM piston so just batteries,hoses,switches and chains is what i need. my cars has been sitting cause i havent found some one to finish it....let me know what the price is.


----------



## PAKO PRIMERO

:0


DIPN714 said:


> 92 inches guys


----------



## hydrojc

*were you gonna be able to do that ? ill pay > i have a how high pump its just missing the presher plate . how much for for a block with a one inch port.:chuck::chuck: side return? i need stickers 2 *


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI7EGXoifOQ


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

papas said:


> i see all ur cars are hot n thats how i need my 99 tc done. i want it in the 60s. frame is already wrapped,battery rack is done and i got a BM piston so just batteries,hoses,switches and chains is what i need. my cars has been sitting cause i havent found some one to finish it....let me know what the price is.


HIT ME UP HOMIE 6617287615


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI7EGXoifOQ


THIS IS HOW HOW HIGH HYDROS GETS DOWN!!!!


----------



## ANTHONY79

say big john im from texas.i been following as much action of you on dvd since truucha started the dvds.what happen to truucha anyways,but to the point.what are some prices on like a good pump that will hit atleast 50 60 inches.but no piston.or a powerful pump to do around that.chrome or black..shipping price to if you can let me know.thanks


----------



## Yastuvo

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> THIS IS HOW HOW HIGH HYDROS GETS DOWN!!!!


YESSIR :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mister x

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI7EGXoifOQ


 Once again its on


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up homie that cars bangn


----------



## AzsMostHated

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OI7EGXoifOQ


:thumbsup::thumbsup: cars working good


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## -RiGHTE0US

MY GiRLZ!


----------



## Yastuvo




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

YEZZIRR!!!!:thumbsup:CANT WAIT FOR THE VIDEO HOMIE


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup big Jon. Homie here said they didn't receive their stuffs for last weekend. How u been bro. Hopper looks on point. See u in Vegas fir super shoe. U goin


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP




----------



## BiG J0HN 95

STEP UR GAME UP said:


>


LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wassssssup bradah


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave::wave:whats up


BiG J0HN 95 said:


> LETS DO THIS!!!!


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## Hannibal Lector

Hey sup Jon. See u guys at the super show n after hop.


----------



## Big Bradah Del

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


>


looking good bro can't weait to you get here. win dat shit this weekend bring that shit home. i called hoss he sad u guys going to hop this weekend so talk to u aloha my bradah.


----------



## straight clownin

STEP UR GAME UP said:


>


Why dont you post up a video of your own club car why you using our videos..your inches knot high enough chippers....dont trip big john these guys trying to be somebody there knot ..just another hater club.....you know whats up as for the regal still working on it every week trying to get those high inches....see you guys soon..


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Big Bradah Del said:


> looking good bro can't weait to you get here. win dat shit this weekend bring that shit home. i called hoss he sad u guys going to hop this weekend so talk to u aloha my bradah.


Sup del. What did the regal do that weekend. I wasn't there.


----------



## Big Bradah Del

Hannibal Lector said:


> Sup del. What did the regal do that weekend. I wasn't there.


 sup jr. car not to good but it will be better next time and how u doing. ok jr see u aloha my bradah


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT

:wave::wave::wave:


straight clownin said:


> Why dont you post up a video of your own club car why you using our videos..your inches knot high enough chippers....dont trip big john these guys trying to be somebody there knot ..just another hater club.....you know whats up as for the regal still working on it every week trying to get those high inches....see you guys soon..


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

straight clownin said:


> Why dont you post up a video of your own club car why you using our videos..your inches knot high enough chippers....dont trip big john these guys trying to be somebody there knot ..just another hater club.....you know whats up as for the regal still working on it every week trying to get those high inches....see you guys soon..


some one sounds scared......:biggrin::biggrin::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

straight clownin said:


> Why dont you post up a video of your own club car why you using our videos..your inches knot high enough chippers....dont trip big john these guys trying to be somebody there knot ..just another hater club.....you know whats up as for the regal still working on it every week trying to get those high inches....see you guys soon..






 heres r chipper that drives on the freeway mayb we shld step r game up rite


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

street car vs talior car


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## latinxs

TTT big john. great job in Utah bro Drove up from idaho to watch you guys do your thing.


----------



## DA HITTA

STREET SINGAL $1000 STREET DOUBLE $1000 RADICAL SINGAL$ 1000 RADICAL DOUBLE $1000 WINNER TAKES ALL IN ALL CLASSES...


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## sideshowfour

Nice


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

latinxs said:


> TTT big john. great job in Utah bro Drove up from idaho to watch you guys do your thing.


G00D L00KN 0UT IT WAS NICE MEETING U!


----------



## Big Bradah Del

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> G00D L00KN 0UT IT WAS NICE MEETING U!


 good shit BRADAH looking good bro see u soon.


----------



## sp00kyi3




----------



## bmoregoodtimer

wutz up big john hows it


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

bmoregoodtimer said:


> wutz up big john hows it


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE HOW U DOING?


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

bmoregoodtimer said:


> wutz up big john hows it


ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE HOW U DOING?


----------



## Teamblowme602




----------



## TROUBLESOME

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> ITS ALL GOOD HOMIE HOW U DOING?


HEY FOOL WHERE ARE THE PICS OF THAT YANDY CHUMP????


----------



## SieteNueveMonte

how much for a 2 pump setup?


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ShortRound

what up john. need some chrome rear ends done.?


----------



## -RiGHTE0US




----------



## jorge63

sideshowfour said:


> Nice


whats up dre


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 hit me up homie


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

DIPN714 said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 hit me up homie


----------



## mister x

We ready for this weekend


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

[/QUOTE]


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

iNDiViDUALS H0P 0FF
http://youtu.be/f_iY_kkPuEk


----------



## BIGKILLA503

:420::420: what up big john


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## cali78

ttt


----------



## Yastuvo

Raw Footage


----------



## DIPN714

BIG MIKE SICKSIDE PUTTING IN WORK IN DEIGO;;WHO SAID IT


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup john... lookn good out there.... see y'all in Vegas hopefully ....


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

p-funckimpala said:


> Sup john... lookn good out there.... see y'all in Vegas hopefully ....


YEZZIRR!!!!WE WILL BE THERE!!!!


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT


----------



## mister x

Well be on crenshaw sunday no passes either


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP

NEED A WRAPPED FRAME FOR A .....G BODY....YOU GOT ONE READY PM ME ASAP........


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## 86cutt

DIPN714 said:


> BIG MIKE SICKSIDE PUTTING IN WORK IN DEIGO;;WHO SAID IT


:thumbsup: cars workin homie


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT HHH


DREAM ON said:


>


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

mannyjrGT520 said:


> TTT HHH


YEZZIRR!!!!


----------



## GT~PLATING

Sup my boy.....


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT


----------



## mister x

ALLSTAR HOW HIGH CAN'T BE FUCKED WIT IF U AIN'T WIT US U AGAINST US BELIEVE THAT ....REAL GZ DO REAL THANGS


----------



## BIGKILLA503

mister x said:


> ALLSTAR HOW HIGH CAN'T BE FUCKED WIT IF U AIN'T WIT US U AGAINST US BELIEVE THAT ....REAL GZ DO REAL THANGS


BELIEVE THAT!! WHAT IT DO BIG MIKE


----------



## mister x

BIGKILLA503 said:


> BELIEVE THAT!! WHAT IT DO BIG MIKE


 Yezzir ....shit just posted... i see u got that pac northwest on lock my boy


----------



## TUKINSTANG

Big John you got any How High backing plates for pumps....???... Hit me up homie


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## BIGKILLA503

mister x said:


> Yezzir ....shit just posted... i see u got that pac northwest on lock my boy


oh yes i do!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## DIPN714

caint stop wont stop


----------



## Hannibal Lector

That's a convertible fo *****! Nah but sorry it got fukd up big Hannibal said it


----------



## bmoregoodtimer

dam that sucs


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209

Didn't know the elco burned up wondered why it went red and sported hoppos then it's back what's goin on?


----------



## PEPSI_559

BIG JOHN PM ZENT... A BRO I NEED ZUM HHH ZTICKERZ GET @ ME HOLLA @ U N CHIPPER @ NATIONALZ BRO


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup john.


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wasssssssssssup bradah thats how we do go shit on sunday. how high all da way. see u bro


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

Big Bradah Del said:


> wasssssssssssup bradah thats how we do go shit on sunday. how high all da way. see u bro


WHATS UP BREDAH MAN


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Sup john u goin to Vegas? If so i see u there. Ima be in the pit again this year homie. How bout u guys. U guys getting in there too?.


----------



## sideshowfour

what up big john stay cool out there


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

sideshowfour said:


> what up big john stay cool out there


SHIT IM TRYING HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> SHIT IM TRYING HOMIE!!!!


 ya that heat up at the shop is stupid homie!!


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie-Money

:wave:


----------



## mannyjrGT520

TTT HHH


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

HHH ON TOP!!!!


----------



## mannyjrGT520

HHH


----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## BiG J0HN 95




----------



## PEPSI_559

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>



FUKIN CLEAN CONGRATZ


----------



## Big Bradah Del

good shit bro loving that you hoss n the boy doing it out there and i well be doing it here in hawaii how high chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. aug 28 big show in hawaii thats how we do see u bradah


----------



## Big Bradah Del

and tell chipper i sade wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup


----------



## Big Bradah Del

tell chepper i sade wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzuppppppppppppppppppppppp


----------



## ryderz

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


congrats homie on the win...


----------



## stacklifehydraulics

Congratulations On the win. see you at woodland. Next month?


----------



## mannyjrGT520

congratulations HHH putting it down everywhere


----------



## Yuhaten63

CONGREATS HOMIE ON HEY BIG JOHN IM LOOKING FOR SOME SLIVER COILS HOMIE I CANT FIND ANY OVER HERE CAN U GET THEM HOMIE AND IF U CAN PM ME A PRICE HOMIE THANKS


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Congratulations On the win. see you at woodland. Next month?


THANKS!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

ryderz said:


> congrats homie on the win...


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

Big Bradah Del said:


> good shit bro loving that you hoss n the boy doing it out there and i well be doing it here in hawaii how high chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiihowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww. aug 28 big show in hawaii thats how we do see u bradah


YEZZIRR BRADAH!!!!SEE YOU THERE IN HAWAII REAL SOON


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

PEPSI_559 said:


> FUKIN CLEAN CONGRATZ


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## 4_PLAY!

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


Damn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:...CONGRATS


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Wassup jerry


----------



## .TODD

GT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

:wave:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## 4_PLAY!

Hannibal Lector said:


> Wassup jerry


What up Dawg...:wave:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

4_PLAY! said:


> Damn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:...CONGRATS


THANKS HOMIE!!!!


----------



## StreetNShow

This is probably old news but I was watching a 1,000 Ways To Die this evening when I notice the GT plaque in the back of a couple of How High Hydraulics rides. I tried downloading the pics I took but my photobucket is acting up. :angry: anyway :thumbsup: How High Hydraulics  GT


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## sideshowfour

what up :thumbsup:


----------



## Don Pedro

4_PLAY! said:


> Damn!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:...CONGRATS


Dam nikka.:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

sideshowfour said:


> what up :thumbsup:


WHATS UP MY BOY !!!!:wave:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour

Just trying to recharge my batteries from Saturday I hope u liked the way It came out and thanks for the hospitality ,,, it was fun, another memory in the books and big props to Jorge for hanging in there as long as he can it was a long night, next time I think I will stay at the apartment next time QUOTE=BiG J0HN 95;14432770]WHATS UP MY BOY !!!!:wave:[/QUOTE]


----------



## jorge63

sideshowfour said:


> Just trying to recharge my batteries from Saturday I hope u liked the way It came out and thanks for the hospitality ,,, it was fun, another memory in the books and big props to Jorge for hanging in there as long as he can it was a long night, next time I think I will stay at the apartment next time QUOTE=BiG J0HN 95;14432770]WHATS UP MY BOY !!!!:wave:


[/QUOTE]A good memory indeed. Yes please stay next time that is a long as drive. And yes your a trooper.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M

]










This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## javib760

TTT


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

javib760 said:


> TTT


:wave:


----------



## Bear

TTT oh man Im there!!! glad I already have Monday off!!


THE REAL BIG M said:


> ]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This gonna be the spot to be at on Monday,After the "*Super show"* Spread the word riders:thumbsup:


----------



## tmack6

Is there a new number for How High? I called the 818 number but its disconnected. I need cylinders, cups, powerballs, dumps, hoses and battery cable. Contact info would be cool so I dont have to go down to the valley.


----------



## jorge63

tmack6 said:


> Is there a new number for How High? I called the 818 number but its disconnected. I need cylinders, cups, powerballs, dumps, hoses and battery cable. Contact info would be cool so I dont have to go down to the valley.


661 728 7615


----------



## tmack6

jorge63 said:


> 661 728 7615


Thanks


----------



## H&MEURO

hope to see u guys at woodland


----------



## keola808

BiG J0HN 95 said:


>


*dang dis single gets up there hard and fast...im sure its gonna be in vegas this year...and u got pics of BLOODY MONEY?...if so post up...alohaz*


----------



## DIPN714

BLOOD MONEY;;;;BLOOD MONEY;;BIG PIMPING:h5:


----------



## sideshowfour

U dam right bloody money, to the top big al


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

sideshowfour said:


> U dam right bloody money, to the top big al


 Yezzirr my boy only with it help homie


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

DIPN714 said:


> BLOOD MONEY;;;;BLOOD MONEY;;BIG PIMPING:h5:


 Yupezz!!!!


----------



## Bear

whut-up HHH jus wondering what r the shop hours? i wanna stop by & get a quote... 95 sedan deville :barf:FWD basic street set-up w/accumulators thinkin' 12" & 8" front...for a nice 3wheel..not lookin to hop jus play...:dunno:


----------



## TWEEDY

What up big john!


----------



## W H A T




----------



## -RiGHTE0US

SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## W H A T

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"




NICE:thumbsup:


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

TWEEDY said:


> What up big john!


whats up homie!!!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

Bear said:


> whut-up HHH jus wondering what r the shop hours? i wanna stop by & get a quote... 95 sedan deville :barf:FWD basic street set-up w/accumulators thinkin' 12" & 8" front...for a nice 3wheel..not lookin to hop jus play...:dunno:


any time after 10 im there


----------



## sideshowfour

Dam,, putting in some work on Bloody money ,, looking good


-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## Afterlife

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


 ITS LOOK SICK!


----------



## Hannibal Lector

I likey likey


----------



## Bear

:worship::thumbsup:thats whats up... wowie maui!!


-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## RIDES3

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## sideshowfour

What up how high, what's cracking up there


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

DAM THAT LOOKS SICK WHAT IS IT FROM THE ARMS LOOKS LIKE TOWNCAR BUT IT LOOK TIGHT:thumbsup:


-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


----------



## javib760




----------



## Big Bradah Del

WAZZZZZZZZZZZZZZUP bradah it looks good bro good shit keep up da good work aloha see u soon


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

:biggrin:


javib760 said:


>


----------



## fesboogie

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


DAMN!!! that looks sick homie!!!


----------



## lincoln313




----------



## BIGKILLA503

HARBOR RIDER said:


> DAM THAT LOOKS SICK WHAT IS IT FROM THE ARMS LOOKS LIKE TOWNCAR BUT IT LOOK TIGHT:thumbsup:


yeah its a towncar homie,seen it and it was looking nice!!!!
WHAT UP BIG JOHN!! HHH TO THE TOP


----------



## west sider 661

Can u pm me I need a price for a 04 town car.thanks..I'm from bakersfield.


----------



## CHEVYMAN71/64

-LADY BiiG j0HN said:


> SNEEK PEAK "BL00DY M0NEY"


LOOKS NICE


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> :h5:


 Hawaii dipn 808. Hahaha. Wassuphomie


----------



## Big Bradah Del

wasssssssssssssssssssssssssssupppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp bradah we doing the dam thing how high cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hooooooooooooooooooooooooooo see u bradah 808 in da house


----------



## STRICTLY1

wzup john nice stuff


----------



## DIPN714

Hannibal Lector said:


> Hawaii dipn 808. Hahaha. Wassuphomie


yes sir i see ya,,,,dip on my brother;;;;;;;;;;;;;;tripple digts;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


----------



## HARBOR RIDER

I THOUGHT SO BIG DOG A YOU 64 IS A BAD ASS RIDE HOMIE TTT FOR HHH


BIGKILLA503 said:


> yeah its a towncar homie,seen it and it was looking nice!!!!
> WHAT UP BIG JOHN!! HHH TO THE TOP


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> yes sir i see ya,,,,dip on my brother;;;;;;;;;;;;;;tripple digts;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;


 See u in a few weeks brotha. This time don't be driving in circles like the last year. Naaah Im fucking with u bro.


----------



## GoodTimes317

Yo Big John.. Give me a call when you get a chance bro.. Got a few questions for you


----------



## BIGKILLA503

quiet in here!!!!! only mean 1 thang. cats getting broke off in vegas!!! HHH TO THE TOP.


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BIGKILLA503 said:


> quiet in here!!!!! only mean 1 thang. cats getting broke off in vegas!!! HHH TO THE TOP.


KILLA WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN ? YEZZIRR!YOU KNOW THEY GOING TO BE GETTING BROKE OFF IN VEGAS!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

yea big AL gona b doing some breaking off


----------



## DIPN714

1986Oscar said:


> Yo Big John.. Give me a call when you get a chance bro.. Got a few questions for you


:h5:


----------



## Hannibal Lector

DIPN714 said:


> yea big AL gona b doing some breaking off


 Oh wow! Cant wait to see that.


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> KILLA WHATS UP HOMIE HOW U BEEN ? YEZZIRR!YOU KNOW THEY GOING TO BE GETTING BROKE OFF IN VEGAS!!!!


 ill be out there friday morning homie. just been busy as fuck up here and getting ready to see what this 4 do in vegas.
HHH TO THE TOP!


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## kold187um




----------



## jorge63

Here is a car built by HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS and AREA 51 KUSTOMS. A SUPERSHOW WINNER. THE FRAME AND SUSPENSION CAME OUT BEAUTIFUL. NOT JUST HOPPERS BUT SHOW CARS AS WELL. A WINNING TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 THANKS jOHN AND BIG HAUS FOR THE HELP AS WELL.


----------



## gangster 77

good looking out HOSS BIG JOHN thanks for all u guys is help and they say u guys only build junk


DONT LET THE GOOD LOOKS FOOL U WE'LL PUT IT ON THE BUMPER


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

YEZZIRR!!!! U KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN HOMIE


----------



## Hannibal Lector

Solid hop big jon. dont mean to start shit homie. I give credit where its due. No lie bro u doin it both on n off the streets


----------



## sideshowfour

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YEZZIRR!!!! U KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN HOMIE


 yes i do know how you get down..... and up, its called a "pump",,,, lol, How High to the mft, what up fellas,,, good job on the 7 on 7


----------



## sideshowfour

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> YEZZIRR!!!! U KNOW HOW WE GET DOWN HOMIE


 yes i do know how u get down...... and up its called a "pump" lol
How High to the MFT,,, good job on the 7 on 7, ,, we got one more comming soon


----------



## DIPN714

click on this site fools
(ROOSTER'S IMAGES) MAJESTICS After Hop/ Picnic 2011 Las Vegas,NV SUPER SHOW


----------



## Pinky Bitches

It was cool to finally meet all you guys for real..hope we can do it again the hop game by us sucks man. This weekend makes it all worth it


----------



## mister x

Pinky Bitches said:


> It was cool to finally meet all you guys for real..hope we can do it again the hop game by us sucks man. This weekend makes it all worth it


you foos was looking good out here homie i was blown as fuck but you guys did your thang


----------



## matdogg

mister x said:


> you foos was looking good out here homie i was blown as fuck but you guys did your thang


 Thanks homie we had a blast out there can't wait to do it again


----------



## BIGKILLA503

mister x said:


> you foos was looking good out here homie i was blown as fuck but you guys did your thang


YES YOU WAS!!!:420:


----------



## GT~PLATING

whats crackin homies.....let get that road trip going.....:biggrin:


----------



## mister x

BIGKILLA503 said:


> YES YOU WAS!!!:420:


 Dam my boy imma call that shit killing me softly I was gone thanx homie that was a experience


----------



## ray.p 07'towncar

WHATS UP BIG JOHN??? THIS RAY.P WITH THE 07'TOWNCAR. EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT YOUR TC. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU CAN SEND ME A FEW PICTURES OF IT.THANKS...


----------



## p-funckimpala

Sup john.. was cool seeing you guys again. Us east coast boys had fun with y'all... you guys are cool dudes ...


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## sideshowfour

ray.p 07'towncar said:


> WHATS UP BIG JOHN??? THIS RAY.P WITH THE 07'TOWNCAR. EVERYONE IS TALKING ABOUT YOUR TC. I JUST WANTED TO KNOW IF YOU CAN SEND ME A FEW PICTURES OF IT.THANKS...


 Dam the word is getting out,, its suppose to be classified information lol


----------



## sideshowfour

What up big john and crew I heard you guys were putting in some work this past sunday,,,, and had a shop cook outGive a shout out to Stewart for me


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## jorge63

:wave:


----------



## GT~PLATING

TTT FOR THE HOMIES WITH THE HOT ASS CARS....


----------



## DREAM ON

*WHAT UP HOW HIGH....*


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

DREAM ON said:


> *WHAT UP HOW HIGH....*


whats up homie!!!!


----------



## BIGKILLA503

BiG J0HN 95 said:


> whats up homie!!!!


 What up big john. I'm out here in anahiem.imma stop by Thursday!. TTT for HHH.the best in the business. We gonna go break them midwest cats off!!


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

BIGKILLA503 said:


> What up big john. I'm out here in anahiem.imma stop by Thursday!. TTT for HHH.the best in the business. We gonna go break them midwest cats off!!


OK COO HOMIE COME BY !!!!YES WE ARE GOING TO BREAK THEM OFF HOMIE!!!!


----------



## DIPN714




----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


>


LOL.That dude said he runs the hop game and travels to OHIO.HAHA!!!!


----------



## DIPN714

hop at koolaids nov 1st its a thankgiven food drive just bring 2 cans;;;come on all stars lets rech for the moon;;big AL SAID IT;;YOU NO HOW WE DO IT;;;COME HARD OR STAY HOME


----------



## DA HITTA




----------



## caspers84

What's up big John this Casper Gracias for saterday gettng my family out of there ur still king of street Ttt .


----------



## Don Pedro

Originally Posted by *rgarcia15928*











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________



*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*​
*Coronado Customs! Yuma,Az 
Hydraulic parts sales, service, installs, chrome 928-580-8196

Black Magic Hydraulics DISTRIBUTOR For Southwest Arizona, California 928-580-8196

Arizona's only Del Toro Bladder Pump Distributor and user since 1999'*​


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## BIGKILLA503

DREAM ON said:


>


 Service with a smile.


----------



## Big Bradah Del

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4#t=0s wasssssssssupppppppppp bradah. HHH, INDEPENDENCE TO THE TOP. HHH in hawaii cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


----------



## DIPN714

DREAM ON said:


>


that duce putting work;;;go big D


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## DIPN714

KOOL-AIDS 2 NITE;;2 CAN GOODS GETS U IN


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## Afterlife

Big Bradah Del said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=rMDjUuGBAZ4#t=0s wasssssssssupppppppppp bradah. HHH, INDEPENDENCE TO THE TOP. HHH in hawaii cheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee hoooooooooooooooooooooooooo.


:thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## 559karlo

TTT


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 45318 SiERRA HWY & AVE I LANCASTER CA 93534
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861​


----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## DIPN714

nov 26 5pm cash prizes for da hoppers sunday rain or shine;;;all indoors;;;;


----------



## -RiGHTE0US

NEW L0CATi0N F0R H0P RiGHT BEL0W F0R DA 0NES THAT ARENT G0iNG 2 MAKE iT 2 DA CAR WASH!
​
*WE ARE HAViNG A CAR WASH SAT N0V 19TH 2011 FR0M 10.00 AM - 2.00 PM AT 
SKY BURGER 1824 E PALMDALE BLVD PALMDALE CA 93550

ALS0 WERE HAViNG A H0P AFTER DA CAR WASH FR0M 2.00 PM-? 39360 3RD ST EAST PALMDALE CA 93550
F0R H0PPERS 0NLY $25.00 PER CAR & $5.00 AT DA GATE F0R WLK iNS ALL PR0CEEDS F0R BiG j0HN & HiS S0N.

F00D & DRiNKS WiLL BE S0LD AT DA H0P.

ANY QUESTi0NS FEEL FREE T0 CALL;
PEL0N GT S0 CAL ViCE PRESiDENT 818.307.0134
DARRELL DENA F0R LiFE PRES 626.399.7861

*


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## jorge63

TTT


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## jorge63

ttt


----------



## beanerman

:inout:


----------



## Don Pedro

_Happy Holidays from the Coronado Customs family.















_​


----------



## p-funckimpala

Happy holidays HHH ...


----------



## DIPN714

:h5:


----------



## HustlerSpank

cool


----------



## dougy83

how much do u guys charge for long arm kits for a g body


----------



## DREAM ON




----------



## bigtroubles1

GT TTT


----------



## Don Pedro

*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​

OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


----------



## Don Pedro

Show's right around the corner!









Originally Posted by *Don Pedro*  











*United Dreams Car Club**Yuma**, Az**Car Hop Rules and Regulations**Sponsored by Cocopah Casino*​


OFFICIAL HOP RULES AND CATEGORIES.....PRE REGS $35 AND $45 DAY OF SHOW...

Single Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable lower & upper trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing arm mounts can be dropped.
* 10 batteries max in trunk.
* 40" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* "Impala" lower trailing arms must measure no more than 26 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspension.
* Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed anymore than 5 inches from a STOCK lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
*Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Double Pump STREET Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* Lower trailing arms must be mounted to the factory location on frame and axle.
* Adjustable upper and lower trailing arms ok.
* Upper trailing mounts can be dropped.
* 16 Batteries max in trunk.
* 50" max lock-up in rear, center of bumper to floor, no shocks needed, chains ok.
* Impala lower trailing arms must measure no more than 28 inches center of bushing to bushing.
* No long travel suspensions.
*Adjustment on adjustable lower trailing arms must not exceed any more than 6 inches from a STOCK Lower arm.
* Wishbones and Y-bones ok.
* *Front control arms must be mounted to the stock location(no drop mounts allowed on front lower a-arm) *IF THEY DO THEY WILL GO INTO THE RADICAL CLASS.*

Single Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00
* 1-pump to front. anything goes, No getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

Double Pump RADICAL Car: 1st place only, winner takes all $600.00 
* 2 or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, no second switch, plain and simple!

*Truck Class: 1[SUP]st[/SUP] place, winner takes all $600. 1,2, or 3 pumps to front, anything goes, no getting stuck, and no second switch; plain and simple!

*FOR SAFETY ISSUES ALL CARS MUST BE ABLE TO DRIVE INTO THE HOP PIT ON ITS OWN POWER AND ALL VEHICLES MUST HAVE WORKING BRAKES.*

*ONLY PERSONNEL ALLOWED IN THE HOP PIT ARE THE HOP JUDGES, UNITED DREAMS MEMBERS, DESIGNATED FILM CREW, THE SWITCH MAN AND A GROUND MAN.*

*ALL HOP COMPETITORS MUST BE INSPECTED BEFORE 12PM.*

*-EL CAMINOS WILL BE IN THE CAR CATEGORIES-*

*Coronado** Customs will be the official car hop judges.*

United Dreams car club & Cocopah Casino verifies that by signing this document you freely participate in the Car Hop competition and follow the rules and guide lines. Judges decisions & categories are final. Distribution of winnings is of the discretion of United Dreams car club.


Signature:________________________ Date:____________
*Coronado Customs will be judging the car & truck hop and rulings will be final! If you have any questions send me a pm or call 928-580-8196.*


​


----------



## LitoHHH1

TTT


----------



## backyardhoppers

sup hhh i have a singlepump caddy with 14 batteries in back with some weight doing bout 65 but it gets up their in four licks then it dances in back....i got a pair of silver coils in back pre used do you think i better off with weaker coils or some other pre used 4 an a halfs


----------



## chevyman

I do lol. Bring it to the Westside picnic al. July 21. Il break u off ,,and since big john has to hit your switch, he might as well.bring the malibu and I'm sure darryl would like to redeem his loss to me ,so he might as well bring the 62 lol. You guys will have a great time. Free food and drinks ,great hospitality, and of course good hopping


----------



## Pinky Bitches

That would be from me to big al. It's an invite to our picnic ,come have a good time ,and good hops ,yes sir ..


----------



## chevyman

IAM COMING THIS YEAR I HERD IT GOING TO BE A BLAST


----------



## Pinky Bitches

Yep its a good one ,and should be even better this year


----------



## DIPN714

Pinky Bitches said:


> Yep its a good one ,and should be even better this year


west coast dont loose


----------



## Pinky Bitches

DIPN714 said:


> west coast dont loose


No offense homie ,west coast lost when we came out there


----------



## matdogg

DIPN714 said:


> west coast dont loose


You mean west coast can't take a loss.lol


----------



## Big Bradah Del

What's going on how high fam its team Hawaii holding it down. We got a good show coming up this Sunday big fish should be out here. We got new shit coming out so thanks you guys. Big Hoss,big john, chipper good looking out talk to you soon.


----------



## DIPN714

:wave:


----------



## DIPN714

got more #11's


----------



## TORONTO

Does anybody know if the red n gold towncar is for sale??? I think its called bloody money... Plz let me kno asap... PM me since i dont check this topic often..


----------



## SWELL PASO TEXAS

:biggrin::biggrin:uffin::420:


----------



## Big Bradah Del

yes its for sale it is going for 30000. obo call me at 808-853-9929 thanks bloody money


----------



## DIPN714

great buy


----------



## 1BADLAC

That towncar looking good on tv!just saw it thight!


----------



## DIPN714

:thumbsup:


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## devicefunk

*whats how high hydraulics new number ?? *


----------



## TORONTO

anybody got a way 2 get a hold of BigJohn please PM me thanks! :h5:


----------



## 1lowreality

you have springs?? lookin for pre cut chrome maybe like 3 ton


----------



## A&R




----------



## jjfrom713

Any one has a number on how high hydraulics pm me please


----------



## DIPN714

:facepalm:


----------



## Big Rob M

TTT


----------



## El Socio 8005

Was up HHH ttt


----------



## El Socio 8005

:thumbsup: ttt


----------



## BiG J0HN 95

✌


----------



## JESSE R

What the price on a street set up HHH


----------



## El Socio 8005

TEAM HOW HIGH HYDRAULICS


----------



## ferrariteddy

How much for a full frame wrap and to fully install hydros on a 63 impala? I got the hydros already.


----------



## sledski

*To Big John at How High Hydraulics.....*

Hey man, this is Ski.... remember me bro the Japanese guy from inside the "cage" ?? (pleasant valley was it) 
If you ever need a translator let me know man... let me know if you're ever up in the SF bay area, or if you're gonna take your stuff and show it over in Japan... its a hot ticket item... and i will try to send some business your way for sho... hit me back with an email all rite?


----------



## rogieraw36

Looking to build a elcomino hopping in the 60's with full show crome undy and all. You putting in the rolling shassis let me know thanks.


----------

